# American Idol Talk GDG



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

All this dog talk lately is boring. We need to talk about something important.... who is the American Idol front runner?

Adam Lambert and Danny Gokey are our faves. I don't care what team Lambert plays for, he is incredible.

Kris Allen from Arkansas is a stud too.

That Meagan chick is hella hot, but she is on my last nerve. Time to go.

Lil Rounds is getting old.

Anoop needs a brow wax in a BAD way.

Matt is good, but he is no JT (not Justin Tacket, although Michael Sarver does look like Tacket)

I'd feel guilty saying something bad about Scott (the blind guy).

Allison is cute and will probably go far, but why do they always have to have a raspy chick on the show???

SM


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't believe anyone watches this show!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I think you nailed it all, I wait every week to see what show Adam puts on, he's got pipes, tude and looks, yum. Gokey's been my fave from tryouts. Allyson's got some kinda voice and maturity for a teener, the rest can just go home. Kris is okay, he just seems too much like all the other boy toy singers running around. 

And thank you for FINALLY starting an Idol thread.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Lambert is only a stage name. I looked him up and he is a Mehringer.

The little girl who looks like FOM is good, but if your gonna go braces you got to go both top and bottom.

I thought the blind guy was good last night. His sister is hot too.

Big Rounds has more junk in her trunk than Nate Newton.

The dude from Arkansas looks like a muppett character but I think he's a front runner.

Noop Dawg was known as the shoe bomber in his previous life.

The arm tatoo chick is so hot, and her little wiggle does something for me. She needs to sing an Amy Winehouse song though.

I can't stand Gokey's smirkish smile and the JT look alike needs to remove that rolly polly in the middle of his forehead.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Maverick said:


> I can't believe anyone watches this show!


I will agree with this but thanks to these guys I now watch biggest loser!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> I will agree with this but thanks to these guys I now watch biggest loser!


Thats another great one! I'm so ready for Ron to go home and hope Tara walks away with it all. Tara deserves it!!!

SM


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

What did you think about Adam's Ring of fire song. He would be good if he didn't look so Gothic. The last 2 weeks he looked like the guy down the street but the weeks before he would scare you in a dark alley. Maybe he knew he needed to clean up a little to win.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Thats another great one! I'm so ready for Ron to go home and hope Tara walks away with it all. Tara deserves it!!!
> 
> SM


After last nights show I really think Ron needs to be there. I was glad to see Nicole go back home although that had to be a major shock to gain while back at the ranch! I do agree with you on hoping Tara takes it all!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Lambert is only a stage name. I looked him up and he is a Mehringer.
> 
> The little girl who looks like FOM is good, but if your gonna go braces you got to go both top and bottom.
> 
> ...


I'll believe Adam is a Mehringer when he comes out in bermudas and puka shells. 

Lainee is going to get you now.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> What did you think about Adam's Ring of fire song. He would be good if he didn't look so Gothic. The last 2 weeks he looked like the guy down the street but the weeks before he would scare you in a dark alley. Maybe he knew he needed to clean up a little to win.


Could have done without the sitars and stuff, but love to listen to his voice and gotta give him a bonus for creativity and really not hitting any bad notes, ever. Just wish they'd keep the camera behind him longer when he's doing his little moves. I always thought he was a clean cut kid hiding in costume to get attention, now he's got it and doing what he has to do to win.

He can chase me down any dark alley he wants.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Could have done without the sitars and stuff, but love to listen to his voice and gotta give him a bonus for creativity and really not hitting any bad notes, ever. Just wish they'd keep the camera behind him longer when he's doing his little moves. I always thought he was a clean cut kid hiding in costume to get attention, now he's got it and doing what he has to do to win.
> 
> He can chase me down any dark alley he wants.


That dude is good looking?

Heck, he could hold a gallon of water with the pits in his face.

HDTV regards,


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> That dude is good looking?
> 
> Heck, he could hold a gallon of water with the pits in his face.
> 
> HDTV regards,


Hey, you like tattoo girl's wiggle, which is so annoying and out of synch with whatever she's singing, I don't care how stunning she is, I can't bear to watch. She was one of my earlier faves because her voice is so different, but she's really making some bad song choices. Plus the annoying wiggle.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Hey, you like tattoo girl's wiggle, which is so annoying and out of synch with whatever she's singing, I don't care how stunning she is, I can't bear to watch. She was one of my earlier faves because her voice is so different, but she's really making some bad song choices. Plus the annoying wiggle.


OMG Megan has ZERO rhythm. That little wiggle is horrible.

Adam definitely has acne scar issues. The pits look HUGE on the big HDTV!

I think the goth, makeup, painted fingernail Adam is the real Adam. Based on some old YouTube videos, he's been that way awhile. The clean cut Adam is him trying to be different and scoreboard the other clean cut dudes. Definitely the best vocalist that has ever been on Idol and this is the most talent that has been on the show. Think back to the first season when Justin Guarinni got 2nd and how much he sucks compared to Adam, Kris and Danny.

SM


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I think you are right about Adam because my family wouldn't Vote for him until the last 2 weeks. The Gothic look is only going to win a few votes but the guy from Arkansas has my wife and daughter glued to the TV. They are starting to Like Adams a little but they are trying to forget the Ring of Fire song. Meagan hasn't down good since the Jackson 5 song. I predict Adam, Kris, Danny and Scott with be the top 4. Maybe we can start a contest to see who gets the top 4 order right. Chris can give the winner a big price.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> OMG Megan has ZERO rhythm. That little wiggle is horrible.
> 
> Adam definitely has acne scar issues. The pits look HUGE on the big HDTV!
> 
> ...


I've only got a 26" old fashioned TV, we don't watch enough to justify anything else. Not sure I want a new one now if it makes Adam look bad. He looks so much like his dad, his parents are so clean-cut Americana, part of why I think he's just play acting the goth, he isn't really dark and dirty enough to be real goth, too clean. He just reminds me too much of my best friend's kid doing the same thing, in his 20's, the hair, the nails, trying to break out of the mold but still an upper middle class boy underneath. The talent this year is way above past years.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> I think you are right about Adam because my family wouldn't Vote for him until the last 2 weeks. The Gothic look is only going to win a few votes but the guy from Arkansas has my wife and daughter glued to the TV. They are starting to Like Adams a little but they are trying to forget the Ring of Fire song. Meagan hasn't down good since the Jackson 5 song. I predict Adam, Kris, Danny and Scott with be the top 4. Maybe we can start a contest to see who gets the top 4 order right. Chris can give the winner a big price.


Adam, Danny, and Kris make the top 4. Lil Rounds also probably makes it. No one will admit to not liking Scott, but they won't vote for him.

The new "Judges' Save" rule will prevent another Chris Daughtry incident and keep those three guys until the end.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> He just reminds me too much of my best friend's kid doing the same thing, in his 20's, the hair, the nails, trying to break out of the mold but still an upper middle class boy underneath. The talent this year is way above past years.


I'm pretty sure Adam's boyfriend likes the goth look. The question of "is he or isn't he" can be answered if you look through his YouTube videos. There is one where he discusses which team he roots for, so to speak.

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm pretty sure Adam's boyfriend likes the goth look. The question of "is he or isn't he" can be answered if you look through his YouTube videos. There is one where he discusses which team he roots for, so to speak.
> 
> SM


Geez, Shayne, could you at least wait til the season is over or he gets voted off before you burst my bubble, first the looks, then the team, leave a middle aged housewife some joy and don't tell me anymore.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Adam and Allison are my faves. Danny is a little too pu**y for my liking - too many ballads. Anoop Dog comes in third - good voice and cute, even with the BIG brows. 

Just waiting for 9pm . . .


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Adam Lambert is Goosers hero!!

I like that Chris dude too.

That Allison chick looks like one a those old fashioned troll dolls ya cold get at the woolworths store!!(Way before your time Shayne!)

Uh Ohh,,~~~~~~ No ~~~~Gooser dont play with dolls!!


Gooser


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

If that is the case I hope he gets voted off. Rainmaker that just makes it a challenge for you to change him to the way God made us.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> If that is the case I hope he gets voted off. Rainmaker that just makes it a challenge for you to change him to the way God made us.


Well, someone send him on up here, just let me have him for one of our long, cold winters.:razz:


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

WHOA!!!!!!!!


WTH!!!! That went flyin right over Goosers head!!!


Gooser


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry, Ken, your luscious wiggle is gone.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> WHOA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WTH!!!! That went flyin right over Goosers head!!!
> ...


Poor Gooser. Short version, I think Adam is some fine eye candy, apparently due in part to not having HDTV/big screen nor knowing what team he bats for so I generously offered to keep him for a winter and maybe change his team.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Sorry, Ken, your luscious wiggle is gone.


Yeah, no mas wiggle.

She must have had a rough life to get that tat on her arm.

She was a beautiful girl and had a cool style. But motown and country wasn't gonna do her no favors. Like I said, she was an Amy Winehouse gal or something minus the crack.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> Adam Lambert is Goosers hero!!
> 
> 
> That Allison chick looks like one a those old fashioned troll dolls ya cold get at the woolworths store!!(Way before your time Shayne!)
> ...


Now that is right on the money. If she wins, it might bring the troll doll back. I can see Allison Troll hanging from my rear view mirror now. 

Steve


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Raimmaker

Thanks! Goosers a little slow!!

I agree! He's a perty good looking guy!! I mean,,,, ifin my current ran different!! I'd buy a poster!!!

When He is cleaned up Adam,, He looks like Kurt Russel with black hair!!
I bet Goldie is pullin fer him too! Mebe She'll run away with him if he wins,, then that ill leave the door open for Gooser with Goldie!!

Aspen here I come!!

Gooser


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Yeah, no mas wiggle.
> 
> She must have had a rough life to get that tat on her arm.
> 
> She was a beautiful girl and had a cool style. But motown and country wasn't gonna do her no favors. Like I said, she was an Amy Winehouse gal or something minus the crack.


She really is stunning, so is her mom, from my tiny little screen anyway. I hope she makes something decent for herself and her child, divorced and single mom, not easy. She's got talent in the right venue with the right manager.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> Raimmaker
> 
> Thanks! Goosers a little slow!!
> 
> ...


He does look like Kurt Russell! I've been trying to think who he reminded me of, at first I was going with Elvis with the hair hanging in his face and the lip curl, but you nailed it with Russell. I'm not quite so sure of the rest of your logic though.:razz:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

So glad the cocky, annoying, zero rhythm, super hot chick is gone.

Watching them do the group thing, the blind guy dances better than Megan.

Can't be surprised that her baby daddy isn't in the picture with how she acts.

SM


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Of the ones that don't win, which do you think will still get a contract?

Megan--strange moves, but interesting voice and could make it. I sort of feel for her. Last night she said that her family talked her into trying out, and that she said she'd get "shot down" (or similar words) just like always. So, thinking she has some self esteem issues with the sleeve tat and saying things like "I don't care"--she really does care, she's just used to not winning so she's covering all the time.

Scott--a new Barry Manilow type singer?

Adam--will get a contract no matter what. Is he that tall, or is everyone else just short? They can fix his skin with some laser work--don't have HD so can't see it.

How many get to go on the Idol tour?? Has it been the top 12--can't remember.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> How many get to go on the Idol tour?? Has it been the top 12--can't remember.


The Top 10 are going on tour. Last year it was the Idol Top 12. 

Thanks to the greatness of the Gut, my sweet wife got to see the Idol Top 12 in concert last year. I was probably off doing stupid dog stuff. I'm going this year tho!!!!

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> So glad the cocky, annoying, zero rhythm, super hot chick is gone.
> 
> Watching them do the group thing, the blind guy dances better than Megan.
> 
> ...


Super hot??? come on now, she was nice, but super hot?? If she was super hot I could put up with her really, really bad singing, but I was happy to see her go so she can;t be that hot. Hottest on the show without a doubt but that is not saying much. I guess that leaves Adam as the hottest chick on the show? 
I think the bottom three was right on this week with the exception of the redhead 16 year old. I think she can sing and she was in the bottom 3 becasue she wore a clown outfit Tuesday night


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I guess that leaves Adam as the hottest chick on the show?


HAHAHAHAHAHA

Adam and Danny will get record deals regardless of the outcome of the show. Kris might as well, but he is sorta common compared to others already making records. Danny too, but people like him. Adam is better than 90% of the singers already making records.

SM


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I guess if you are into the Gothic style and weird look then Adam will get your votes, but with him cleaning up a little I think more people will vote for him. I like the down to earth and normal guys like Scott, Kris and Danny. They all three have great story's behind them, but it's hard not to remember what weird Adam did the week before and you always wonder what he will come up with next. 

Sorry guys but we might need to be political correct and not down someones sexual preference or we might get sued, oh what the heck they can't get blood from a turnip. It looks like he uses a dip stick to check if he has enough make up on. He is closer to Rod Stewart or Boy George than the people they are comparing him to.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Adam and Danny will get record deals regardless of the outcome of the show. Kris might as well, but he is sorta common compared to others already making records. Danny too, but people like him. Adam is better than 90% of the singers already making records.
> 
> SM


 
Adam is a done deal, he will be making records for a long time to come win or lose. Danny will too, but he is not even close to being as good overall as Adam. Adam is not my style, but he is going to be big time. My wife pointed out last night that Adam was probably grinding his teeth watching David sing last night. If you remember David had a kind of I don;t really care about fame attitude and his brother pushed him on to the show last year. She things Adam probably is not a big fan because Adam has been busting his butt (there is a joke here I am sure) trying to get in the business and David reall did nothing other that get pushed onto Idol

Top 3 Adam, Danny, Red head girl. The others are too plain. Next to go, Blind guy or Lill rounds (funny name for a girl with an ass as big as hers). I think she will be the one to go next becasue I think blind guy gats a lot of charity votes


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Agreed that Adam Lambert (Billy Idol & Joan Jett's love child) is gonna run away with this thing... Hands Down!

Danny, Allison, Chris and Matt are good, but Simon is right. Adam is just in a different league. No points for second place.

Sorry, but Bubble Butt aint no Fantasia and can start Walkin' In Memphis" anytime.

Anoop would be good to have at a tailgate party, but that's about it.

Maybe I'm just insensitive, but to hell with decorum and political correctness... Blind or not, Scott should never have made the top 12. It's time for the sympathy vote contingent to remember this is a singing competition and he sounds like a high school talent show. Nice guy, hope he's able to make a living singing, but he's no American Idol.

Ahhh finally Meagan. She kept me watching and the tat is riveting, but her quirky voice got old and so did the lack of rythm and moves. I could only watch her little wiggle for so long before it wore me out. Right choice America! Buh Bye!


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Matt is good but it's hard to look at him with that big knot on his forehead. Not making fun of him but it stands out. Seems like he could get that removed very easy. I think you are wrong about Scott, he has a great voice but can't make an impression because he can't move around the stage.

The only problem with Adam, he isn't going to get the older generation vote.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

What older generation vote? It would be interesting to see what the demographic is on the people who vote but I'd be willing to bet it is predominately 10 to 18 year old girls. I was surfing the web before bedtime last night and clicked on an article on Google news about the competition. It linked to an article in People mag. All of the commentors on the article about Megan going home were female - didn't have ages but, again, I bet they were mostly teenagers.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

My wife and I are in our mid 40s and my wife voted I don't know how many times Carie Underwood. I think more votes come from the older generaton than you think. (over 30)


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Demographics are wrong. I've been voting since the beginning, as well as my neighbor, and we are both now in our 60's. She has even attended the shows when they come to town. LOVE Carrie Underwood. I am right now voting for Chris, Danny and Allison!! Granted Adam is good, but not my American Idol.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm 46 and the youngest of my crowd, the ones that follow Idol all vote, most of us for Adam (we're all women) and Allyson.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree 2goldens Adam shouldn't be a American idol but that is what we have gone to. Not being rude rainmaker but what happen to normal people. I know I'm not normal but I know men are suppose to be attracted to women and women attracted to men. Not taking away from his voice but the ring of fire song keeps coming back to my mind everytime he sings.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> I agree 2goldens Adam shouldn't be a American idol but that is what we have gone to. Not being rude rainmaker but what happen to normal people. I know I'm not normal but I know men are suppose to be attracted to women and women attracted to men. Not taking away from his voice but the ring of fire song keeps coming back to my mind everytime he sings.


That's your belief and you are certainly entitled to it, but this isn't the place to discuss whether you agree with being gay or not. Everyone's definition of normal is different so why not let it go at that and leave this thread to be about the singing.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Rain like I said I wasn't trying to be rude sorry if I offended you. I said I wasn't normal in most people standards but what the heck.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Rain like I said I wasn't trying to be rude sorry if I offended you. I said I wasn't normal in most people standards but what the heck.


You didn't offend me, just sometimes the threads get off track and mired down in arguments which ruin the intent of the thread, then it gets locked or sent to never never land and we lose things like the precious troll comparisons.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok Sorry I'll try to stay on track, I'm just like a kid with all those letters for his diagnoses. I start to get off track and you are my Ritalin.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Ok Sorry I'll try to stay on track, I'm just like a kid with all those letters for his diagnoses. I start to get off track and you are my Ritalin.


I've been called a lot of things, but Ritalin is a first. I'll have to add that to my resume, thank you.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Adam is the love child of Marilyn Manson, Pee-wee Herman and Boy George. I wish he would get the boot off the show. I know a lot of people that will not vote for him every since they found out about him.

I am glad the idiot Megan finally is gone and I loved it when Simon told her that they would not save her before she sang!!!!!

Next to go I want it to be either Adam or that kiddie wannabe rocker.


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

adam is a flaming ****. Gokey is the best but adam will do well because of his performing abilities and all of the people who like people like him! lol. Not me


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I hate to tell you but Adam will be in the top 3 whether we like it or not. By the way I didn't know for sure until Shayne brought it up. So I'm blaming Shayne for my remarks.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

No matter what team he plays for, the guy's got pipes. I don't necessarily like all his music, but he's talented... and his preferences ain't none of my business.


----------



## Kristal Keever (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, Adam is it hands down. Which side of the fence he sits doesn't realy matter when it comes to talent, overall talent. He can sing, arrange and perform and he has my vote! 

Second and third I would like to see Kris and then Allison. (I know no points for second!) lol

As for the others, they really aren't even worth talking about. At first I liked Danny, but not so much anymore. Megan, I don't know about super-hot, but decent/easy on the eyes, sure. If she could sing it would have been that much better, but she can't dance/move worth beans and personally, I am just glad she is gone as I cannot figure out how she stayed that long anyhow!! (The super-hot gene???) LOL


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

chksdtr said:


> I agree, Adam is it hands down. Which side of the fence he sits doesn't realy matter when it comes to talent, overall talent. He can sing, arrange and perform and he has my vote!
> 
> Second and third I would like to see Kris and then Allison. (I know no points for second!) lol
> 
> As for the others, they really aren't even worth talking about. At first I liked Danny, but not so much anymore. Megan, I don't know about super-hot, but decent/easy on the eyes, sure. If she could sing it would have been that much better, but she can't dance/move worth beans and personally, I am just glad she is gone as I cannot figure out how she stayed that long anyhow!! (The super-hot gene???) LOL


I really enjoyed Danny Gokey in the tryouts, he is so smug now, gets annoying. Allison's hair drives me nuts, her poor mother.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Second, Third, Fourth it doesn't matter. Look at Kelly and Daughtry.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't forget this is no longer a singing competition it is a popularity contest now. If it was all about the singing the judges would have more say so in who stays and who goes.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

How about Adam tonight (4/7). Best performance I have seen on AI.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

The whole show tonight felt like I was just waiting for Adam, he's in a different class than the others, what a voice. Kris tanked. Allyson and Gokey were good. Didn't care about any of the others.


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

Adam's "Mad World" was one of the best performances on AI evah! No way he doesn't win.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

ADAM SUCKS just my opinion..

Gokey and Allison are 1+2


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry will have to eat my words. Adam by far was the best tonight then Gorky.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

check171 said:


> ADAM SUCKS just my opinion..
> 
> Gokey and Allison are 1+2


Your opinion sucks. HAHAHA

Adam is so far above most of the people already making records today, its not even worth mentioning how much better he is than the other idols anymore. He nails it EVERY week. Song selection, arrangement, performance... unbelievable. It will be a real shame if he doesn't win this TALENT contest. Standing ovation from Simon last night was well deserved. 

Kris Allen second, Gokey third.

Seems like a lot of peoples' DVRs didn't record his performance last night. I had to find it on youtube because ours cutoff right when he came on stage. There were a lot of comments on youtube about it running over so much that DVR cutoff for everyone.

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

My dvr did not record it and I had to watch it on utube also. 
Adam is without a doubt the best on the show. Funny how a few people can't stand him becasue he is gay and yet hollywood and the music industry is full of flamers. Who cares as long as he is not trying to get with you......
Allison is the second best IMHO, but Like they said last night she needs to become "more likeable" I think she was bottom three last week not becasue of her singing, but because of the clown outfit she wore. Amda can pull off the freak look, Allison cannot.

Now for the real question, maybe I missed something, but WHO WAS THAT BIG BALD HEADED FREAK sitting in the front row. Thye kept showing him and he was just creepy. Sat there like a stone statue never cracked a smile or moved. Dude, I would have been freaked out that he was some wacko killer or something..... He had to be "somebody" because you just don't happen of front row seats for Idol...


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I had the same problem a month ago, so I programed my recorder to record 1/2 hour after the program goes off.

Adam, Gokey, then Kris.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

What is with all the love for Kris? I see better singer in bars every weekend. He is OK, and has moments, but other times (last week) he just sucked. Adam brings it every week, Gokey brings it most weeks and so does Allison. I can see Kris being top 4, but that is about it.

I think lil is going home this week....the blind guy should becasue he is far and away the worst singer left on the show, but he will stick around another week or two. Even the judges can't really bring themselves to say much bad about him even though you know they want to

Edit. oh yeah Kris need to keep on wearing the hat. That growth on his head is....well I am not sure what it is but I sure can watch him easier without having to look at the big bump on his forehead


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> My dvr did not record it and I had to watch it on utube also.
> Adam is without a doubt the best on the show. Funny how a few people can't stand him becasue he is gay and yet hollywood and the music industry is full of flamers. Who cares as long as he is not trying to get with you......
> Allison is the second best IMHO, but Like they said last night she needs to become "more likeable" I think she was bottom three last week not becasue of her singing, but because of the clown outfit she wore. Amda can pull off the freak look, Allison cannot.
> 
> Now for the real question, maybe I missed something, but WHO WAS THAT BIG BALD HEADED FREAK sitting in the front row. Thye kept showing him and he was just creepy. Sat there like a stone statue never cracked a smile or moved. Dude, I would have been freaked out that he was some wacko killer or something..... He had to be "somebody" because you just don't happen of front row seats for Idol...


The bald headed guy is a character in the show "Fringe" that followed Idol, first time back on last night after a hiatus.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> What is with all the love for Kris? I see better singer in bars every weekend. He is OK, and has moments, but other times (last week) he just sucked. Adam brings it every week, Gokey brings it most weeks and so does Allison. I can see Kris being top 4, but that is about it.
> 
> I think lil is going home this week....the blind guy should becasue he is far and away the worst singer left on the show, but he will stick around another week or two. Even the judges can't really bring themselves to say much bad about him even though you know they want to
> 
> Edit. oh yeah Kris need to keep on wearing the hat. That growth on his head is....well I am not sure what it is but I sure can watch him easier without having to look at the big bump on his forehead


Kris was bad last night but usually pretty good, are you confusing him with Matt Giraud who sang before Adam and wore a hat? I don't remember Kris wearing a hat. Matt got raves from the judges, but I didn't think he was very good and rarely do. Scott, Lil, Matt, Anoop, my bottom four.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Singers are kinda like nicely fitting shoes. You just pick the ones ya like. I personally think that Adam is an amazingly creative entertainer!!! His voice? Just doesn't "fit me". 

He's kindof like some of our great performers of past and present. You never know what he is going to do next.
I am enjoying the show though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I wasn't an adam fan from the start, but he's won me over. His versatility is incredible...

Here you go... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXvSA6QL7Ac&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvwcJUhIa0U&NR=1

there's all kinds of stuff on youtube from his theatrical work...

-K


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Kris was bad last night but usually pretty good, *are you confusing him with Matt Giraud* who sang before Adam and wore a hat? I don't remember Kris wearing a hat. Matt got raves from the judges, but I didn't think he was very good and rarely do. Scott, Lil, Matt, Anoop, my bottom four.


 
Yes I am and in that case Kris stinks, he always leaves me shaking my head wondering why he is even on there. I cannot even remember one song that he has done, hell I don't even remember his or Matts names. Both are very forgetable and that is what will happen with both once they have left the show in the next few weeks.
Kris reminds me of the dreadlocked guy last season, not worth the time and very forgetable....see I cannot even remember his name and he made it pretty far last year


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> What is with all the love for Kris? I see better singer in bars every weekend. He is OK, and has moments, but other times (last week) he just sucked. Adam brings it every week, Gokey brings it most weeks and so does Allison. I can see Kris being top 4, but that is about it.
> 
> I think lil is going home this week....the blind guy should becasue he is far and away the worst singer left on the show, but he will stick around another week or two. Even the judges can't really bring themselves to say much bad about him even though you know they want to
> 
> Edit. oh yeah Kris need to keep on wearing the hat. That growth on his head is....well I am not sure what it is but I sure can watch him easier without having to look at the big bump on his forehead


You have Kris and Matt mixed up.

You need to stay out of bars every weekend........ or if the bars you go to really do have singers as good as Kris Allen then you need to take me with you. This kid is a stud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rzFKb1o3_I 

I could do without the hubba hubba commentary from my wife when he's on, but i really like him. (she owes me after all my Megan comments)

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> I had the same problem a month ago, so I programed my recorder to record 1/2 hour after the program goes off.
> 
> Adam, Gokey, then Kris.


Can't do that here. It would skip Mentalist if i set it to record later. Love me some Mentalist! Same problem on Wednesdays with Criminal Minds. We can record two things at once, on two different DVRs and they are all full on Tues, Weds, and Thurs.

Biggest Loser last night was good too!

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> You have Kris and Matt mixed up.
> 
> You need to stay out of bars every weekend........ or if the bars you go to really do have singers as good as Kris Allen then you need to take me with you. This kid is a stud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rzFKb1o3_I
> 
> ...


 
I did mix him and Matt up as I pointed out above, but both are nothing great. Like I said Kris is much like that dreadlocked kid from last season...cute keeps him on the show nothing more. Your wife and the little girls (and maybe the puka shell wearing guys;-)) are what keeps him on the show....not that there is anything wrong with being cute, but he doesn't sing that good
What is old dreadlock boy doing these days? Anyone know. I would search him but I can't remember his name...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I wasn't an adam fan from the start, but he's won me over. His versatility is incredible...
> 
> Here you go... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXvSA6QL7Ac&feature=related
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I wanted to hate him, but at some point you just have to say WOW, applaud his talent, and admit his greatness.

This is way better than talking about swim-by or EIC! I love threads about TV shows and entry services. They are the only two topics where i know i am an authority/expert! HAHA

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I did mix him and Matt up as I pointed out above, but both are nothing great. Like I said Kris is much like that dreadlocked kid from last season...cute keeps him on the show nothing more. Your wife and the little girls (and maybe the puka shell wearing guys;-)) are what keeps him on the show....not that there is anything wrong with being cute, but he doesn't sing that good
> What is old dreadlock boy doing these days? Anyone know. I would search him but I can't remember his name...


Jason Castro. He is on billboards all over Dallas/Ft Worth that say "I am second." but i have no idea what that means. Maybe its like "I am a Phoenix" HAHAHA (thats only funny if you have seen those billboards). Castro was in the audience last week. His brother didn't make it very far this season, they really downplayed that.

So your saying you think Kris Allen is cute? That is so sweet of you... wanna borrow my puka shells?

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jason Castro. He is on billboards all over Dallas/Ft Worth that say "I am second." but i have no idea what that means. Maybe its like "I am a Phoenix" HAHAHA (thats only funny if you have seen those billboards). Castro was in the audience last week. His brother didn't make it very far this season, they really downplayed that.
> 
> So your saying you think Kris Allen is cute? That is so sweet of *you... wanna borrow my puka shells?*
> 
> SM


 
I have my own thanks and I wear better shorts and you know your sweet on him


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Adam definitely has the cat in the bag.....By far the best singer and artist on the show. The kid has amazing talent, gay or not.

Kris second, Allison third.

Juli


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jason Castro. He is on billboards all over Dallas/Ft Worth that say "I am second." but i have no idea what that means. Maybe its like "I am a Phoenix" HAHAHA (thats only funny if you have seen those billboards). Castro was in the audience last week. His brother didn't make it very far this season, they really downplayed that.
> 
> So your saying you think Kris Allen is cute? That is so sweet of you... wanna borrow my puka shells?
> 
> SM


Seriously? Jason Castro appeared so stoned most of the time and had so little desire, it had to be his appeal to a certain group that kept him on, if you find out what those billboards mean, please post. His bro, hyped a bit at first during tryouts, sure did disappear without a whimper.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

check171 said:


> ADAM SUCKS just my opinion..


 He is just another cross between Micheal Jackson and Pee-Wee Herman!!!!!!! ( did I just say that out loud)

Adam ain't nuttin but a freak!!!!!!!! He need to get the boot!!!!!!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

CanAmMan said:


> He is just another cross between Micheal Jackson and Pee-Wee Herman!!!!!!! ( did I just say that out loud)
> 
> Adam ain't nuttin but a freak!!!!!!!! He need to get the boot!!!!!!!!


It is a singing competition....plenty of homos can sing. I would have to guess your "needs to get the boot" is based on that rather than his talent becasue nobody can argue he is the most professional preformer on the show and like him or not he will most likely win Idol and regardless of winning he will be around making music and MONEY for a long time to come. His sexual preference is not my cup of tea, nor is his style of music, but the dude is hands down the best on the show


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree Adam can sing, but will never get a vote from our home. Even when I didn't know he was Gay that Ring of Fire song keeps coming back to mine. Kind of like Demons singing through him.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ring of Fire was not my cup of tea and not something I would listen to, but you gotta give him credit is was not karaoke........ It is the type of music a lot of kids (12-25) listen too and I did hear from a few of them that they liked it a lot very AFI, White Stripes and those other bands of that type


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Maybe that's why he is gay????? I'll have to admit with the songs he picked since that song he has been number 1 and looks a little cleaner. At least he isn't showing it like the one that got kicked off before the final 13. Man I couldn't wait for him to leave.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you really think this is a singing competition???? No since they got to hollywood. It is become a popularity contest now, well, ever since the public started voting. It happens every year. Once the public starts voting it is nothing more than a popularity contest. If it was a singing contest Megan would not have made it as far as she did and Scott should also be gone.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Man I can say tonights show was heart touching. Man for the first time every I felt sorry for Simon. You know he had a hard time kicking Scott off, but someone had to do it. I think he did a lot better tonight.


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

i am on the age group of 18-25 and adam if NOT something i would listen to. LOL. He murdered Johnny Cash. I fully understand he is a performer and does well for this type of competiton. But would you buy his album just to listen to? NO. He wont get a vote form this household either.


----------



## honker88 (Mar 4, 2009)

LAwaterfowler said:


> i am on the age group of 18-25 and adam if NOT something i would listen to. LOL. He murdered Johnny Cash. I fully understand he is a performer and does well for this type of competiton. But would you buy his album just to listen to? NO. He wont get a vote form this household either.


Adam sucks! All the talk from the judges about being yourself and performers need to be true to who they are is a joke. If anybody is fake and an act, it's Adam.  He is horrible. That Cash thing was ridiculous.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

honker88 said:


> Adam sucks! All the talk from the judges about being yourself and performers need to be true to who they are is a joke. If anybody is fake and an act, it's Adam. He is horrible. That Cash thing was ridiculous.


You really think he is horrible? As in, he lacks talent? As much as i disagree with his personal life, he has an incredible gift.

Sending Scott home had to be tough, but it was the right thing to do. Does anyone else think he looks just like Danny Noonan from Caddyshack???

SM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wonder what kinda backlash they'll get for not "Saving him".


----------



## gabe9615 (Apr 7, 2009)

I meant to stop reading these posts before I got to who went home this week! oh well. I like danny better then adam but that should be your final 2.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll have to agree with Shayne, I don't like his Lifestyle at all. People that know me personally knows why. But to say he can't sing is different. If someone doesn't step up Adam will win this contest.


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

But is ADAM really someone we would all want to consider our "AMERICAN IDOL" LOL i think not


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

gabe9615 said:


> I meant to stop reading these posts before I got to who went home this week! oh well. I like danny better then adam but that should be your final 2.


That's left to be seen. Danny & Chris are my picks. There won't be that many Emo kids voting compared to the normal crowd.


----------



## honker88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> You really think he is horrible? As in, he lacks talent? As much as i disagree with his personal life, he has an incredible gift.
> 
> Sending Scott home had to be tough, but it was the right thing to do. Does anyone else think he looks just like Danny Noonan from Caddyshack???
> 
> SM


Yes, I think he has talent and yes, I think he is horrible. Does that make sense? I can honestly say I haven't liked anything he has done so far. The thing that I cannot stand about him is how fake he is with regards to the gothy look. Think about it. Most people that buy into the hole goth thing (which I do not understand) would have no part of American Idol. They would never watch the show let alone take part in it.


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Does anyone else think he looks just like Danny Noonan from Caddyshack???
> 
> SM


Yes, I told my wife that same thing 2 weeks ago.


NNNNNNANANANANANANANA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xNFPaPor8A


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm persoally pulling for Matt but Adam is kicking their arses week after week. If and when he wins the show, he deserves it.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't want to see Adam get the boot until the final 5 or 4 because then the judges will not be able to save him.

I hated to see Scott leave last night but he really was not that good compared to the rest. Next week I hope the kiddie rocker goes home!!


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

CanAmMan said:


> Next week I hope the kiddie rocker goes home!!



Lil Rounds is the one I'm tired of.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Ghost River said:


> Lil Rounds is the one I'm tired of.


Yep I agree, woder if they would do a double boot out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thank God for my twin idols...regular hair,no tats or piercings,3.5 + in college,and can throw a mean double.And have GIRLFRIENDS


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Jay, two fine young men. GREAT bird boys!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Someone at work just showed me a website that measures the number of busy signals for each contestant. Apparently last year they were right on the money far more than they were wrong. I will see if she will send me the address for the site and post it, but the results for last week were

Adam far and away in the lead in both calls and busy signals
Danny
Allison (Danny and Allison were almost tied)
Lil
Matt
Scott
Anoop
Kris

While the bottom person, Kris, did not leave the show or make the bottom three the site predicted that he was in danger as were all of the bottom 5. All of the bottom 5 fell within the acceptable margin of error.


----------



## magnum_wi (Dec 27, 2007)

DialIdol.com.....http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp ;-)


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Say what you want about Adam but that right there "born to be wild" was AWESOME!!!!!

That boy can down right sing his ASS off.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Wade said:


> Say what you want about Adam but that right there "born to be wild" was AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> That boy can down right sing his ASS off.


I WISH THEY WOULD KICK HIS ASS OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just terible preformance


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just now watching it. Adam was INCREDIBLE!!! By FAR the most talent that has ever been on this show. 

Anoop was good too. I like Alison but her voice gets annoying to me. 

Matt singing now. Sounds pretty common so far. 

SM


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I think Matt may be destined to go after tonight's performance. Anoop is stepping up his game. I still like Alison and Danny -- and Adam Lambert is just plain awesome! I don't care what he looks like - he's got incredible vocals.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Adam needs to go....he's a broadway wannabe.....

He needs to go sing with Liza Minnelli........

He reminds me of Gene Simmons of Kiss........lots of screaming and lots of tongue......

WRL


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lee you are nutso!

"Glambert" is awesome! 

SM


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Lee you are nutso!
> 
> "Glambert" is awesome!
> 
> SM


No he's not....and I really don't think he is gonna sell records....

Yeah he can sing....but he's too theatrical.....he's a broadway kind of person not a "rock star" kind of person......

He does a lot of the screaming thing too.....wouldn't it be funny if he bit his tongue when he does the screaming thing and sticks his tongue out??? 

WRL


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

WRL said:


> No he's not....and I really don't think he is gonna sell records....
> 
> Yeah he can sing....but he's too theatrical.....he's a broadway kind of person not a "rock star" kind of person......
> 
> ...


Don't ya just want to donkey punch an Emo?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Lee you are nutso!
> 
> "Glambert" is awesome!
> 
> SM


Not a fan of him.. He's good, but I just dont like him..


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

WRL said:


> Adam needs to go....he's a broadway wannabe.....
> 
> He needs to go sing with Liza Minnelli........
> 
> ...


Hows that working out for Gene ;-)

Genes personal wealth estamated at close to 600M
KISS sold 150M for worth of tickets for their 96-97 tour
100M records sold worldwide
15.8B that is BILLION in total KISS gross revenue

I guess Gene with all his tongue and screeming aint so bad to be like....


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

shayne i think you have a crush


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Adam, Allison, and Danny were all on top as usual. Anoop brought it last night but he needs to do it consistently. He has a great show and then 2 bad shows. I get the feeling he doesn’t care that much, he likes being there but I think in the back of his mind he knows he won’t win and probably will not make a living singing so he is not giving it his all. Matt was pitchy and I didn’t care much for it. Not totally bad, but not top 4 last night. I am not sure what his nitch will be, do we really need another boy band guy? Lil STUNK UP THE JOINT. If she is not gone tonight something is wrong. Kris, every time I see him I have to recall who he is. Why is he still there? Boring, boring, boring, boring……

Going home tonight Lil or Anoop. Anoop should not based on last nights show, but I think he is lacking a big fan base from previous bad shows


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> Adam, Allison, and Danny were all on top as usual. Anoop brought it last night but he needs to do it consistently. He has a great show and then 2 bad shows.
> 
> Matt was pitchy. Not totally bad, but not top 4 last night. I am not sure what his nitch will be, do we really need another boy band guy? Lil STUNK UP THE JOINT. If she is not gone tonight something is wrong. Kris, every time I see him I have to recall who he is.
> 
> Going home tonight Lil or Anoop.


I totally agree with your analysis. However, the pre-teen and teen girls will vote for Kris so he will be around a little longer. 

This old grandma voted for Adam and for Danny. I voted for Danny because he has talent and I want to see him get to the end. 

Another post said Adam was too theatrical, too Broadway to be a rock star. HUH? The rock stars I have seen are ultra-theatrical. You go to rock concerts to SEE the show, not just listen. Adam will probably be the next American Idol. IMHO he doesn't have to win it all. He will have plenty of contracts offered to him even if he ends up being #2. 

My 2-cents.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

WRL said:


> He does a lot of the screaming thing too.....wouldn't it be funny if he bit his tongue when he does the screaming thing and sticks his tongue out???
> 
> WRL


that is exactly what I said last night! LOL


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

I love Adam!! He is so awsome! Its amazing the different levels he can take his voice.
I see Adam and Danny ending up in the top three. I wait for every Tuesday to come 
so I can see what Adam will do next...

I think that Lil needs to go home tonight...she just can not sing that well.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Hows that working out for Gene ;-)
> 
> Genes personal wealth estamated at close to 600M
> KISS sold 150M for worth of tickets for their 96-97 tour
> ...


And according to Gene he's banged over 2000 women.....Adam better get started.....

Gene is definitely a rock and roll showman....but Adam is an ACTOR........he's a pretender.

I like Danny and Allison.

WRL


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

WRL said:


> And according to Gene he's banged over 2000 women.....Adam better get started.....
> 
> Gene is definitely a rock and roll showman....but Adam is an ACTOR........he's a pretender.
> 
> ...


 
You gotta get with it...2000...that is so 1980's....gotta be way more now

For a gay guy there sure were/are a lot of teens and pre teen that were there last night that seemed sweet on Adam....dumb kids


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought Allison's performance was one of the best of the night right behind Adam...And I hate to say it, because I don't like his style of music or necessarily his theatrics, but Adam CAN sing....his ability to perform and hold a captive audience is going to be the other part of why he will win this competition..He is the complete package in terms of being able to compete with today's most popular performers....

Definitely reminded me of KISS.....(who I really dislike)....

Juli


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

sky_view said:


> I thought Allison's performance was one of the best of the night right behind Adam...And I hate to say it, because I don't like his style of music or necessarily his theatrics, but Adam CAN sing....his ability to perform and hold a captive audience is going to be the other part of why he will win this competition..He is the complete package in terms of being able to compete with today's most popular performers....
> 
> Definitely reminded me of KISS.....(who I really dislike)....
> 
> Juli


My husband and I were just talking last night and I agree that he is very much so like KISS. The boy can sing...

Heather


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Another FREAKY performance by FREAKBOY.

I didn't really like any performance last night but by far the worst for me was ADAM "the freakboy" and Big Rounds.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Adam is head and shoulders above the other contestants in talent and entertainment, even the ones that dislike him post about him, he gets noticed and whether one likes him or not, that's what succeeds in the entertainment business. I think he has the chops to back him up, unlike some of the "stars" of today, including some of the ones guesting on Idol itself. I'd rather watch and listen to Adam than whatever that mess was last week on the elimination show, or much of the junk on MTV for that matter.


----------



## Colin Moody (Dec 16, 2008)

From "Britain's got talent"...the look on Simon's face is priceless. Not AI but thought maybe a few of you might enjoy it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

If you want to see/hear great talent. You might want to click on the Susan Boyle thread here on the RTF!


----------



## Colin Moody (Dec 16, 2008)

I apologize, didn't know there was already a thread about her.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

He is to theatrical? Geez, them me think here? Seems to me there is someone named, um, lets see, what was his name, oh I remember now, Mick Jagger. If I'm not mistaken his bands name is The Rolling Stones. Micks not theatrical, is he? You ever been to a Stones concert? The man doesn't stop. That's his gig, theatrics. It works, it's called being a showman.
Like Shayne said, Adam is far and away the best talent that has graced that stage. Daughtry would be a very close 2nd, for me anyway.



WRL said:


> No he's not....and I really don't think he is gonna sell records....
> 
> Yeah he can sing....but he's too theatrical.....he's a broadway kind of person not a "rock star" kind of person......
> 
> ...


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

helencalif said:


> I totally agree with your analysis. However, the pre-teen and teen girls will vote for Kris so he will be around a little longer.
> 
> This old grandma voted for Adam and for Danny. I voted for Danny because he has talent and I want to see him get to the end.
> 
> ...


Helen, I'm with you on this. Whether he wins or not, he'll go places. Actually, I can also see Danny and Alison doing really well professionally. And all of them go on tour - so they've got employment for at least a year....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Colin Moody said:


> From "Britain's got talent"...the look on Simon's face is priceless. Not AI but thought maybe a few of you might enjoy it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


Damn who's the hot blond judge?

Chicks with accents are hot regards,

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

They wasted the save on Matt???? I thought Simon was going to hold out with some common sense, bad decision I think.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Rain they had to use the save within the next 2 weeks, so they knew that the bottom 3 last night will be leaving anyway. If they didn't use it on Matt, they would have used it on Anoop or Lil next week. Just gives him another week to sing, 2 out of those 3 will be leaving next week anyway unless something changes.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe now with the save gone the freak will be gone next week!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

CanAmMan said:


> Maybe now with the save gone the freak will be gone next week!!


 
WOW! just a little homophobic don't you think.......

can't see the forrest for the trees regards


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

kim is right. I was doubting the SAVE on Matt but it will probably comed down to the same 3 next week. I think Anoop with be gone, then matt, then possibly a surprise. I think it will be Adam and Danny in the final and rightfuly so. But just hope that **** adam isnt our American Idol


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

Homophobic regards


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

I like Matt alot. He has a future in the business somewhere, I want Anoop and Lil to be gone. I don't really care for Danny too much. But the red head and Adam will the be two that are the ones in the end.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I think one of the men will be the winner, even though the red head is very talented and deserving. There are more voting women who will take time to dial the number, who will vote several times, and they will vote for Adam or Danny or Chris.

Matt--voice is okay, not consistent. Maybe with some grooming he would have done better. Just looks too scruffy IMO. Hasn't done well at selling an image.

Chris--what's with the teenage facial hair?

Disco--should be interesting to see who can bring it.

Adam wins.
Danny will be the last one standing with Adam

Voted out in order:
Lil & Matt will go together next week.
Anoop
Allison
Chris
Danny
Adam wins

Can someone please post a link for replays of Tues's show? We were at dog club mtg and forgot to record it.

Do the judges have one save left, or are they done?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ann you nailed it! I agree with your take completely.

My wife works with gay guys in her salon. As long as they don't look at me like a piece of meat when I go up there (I get that enough from the ladies as it is) then I don't have a problem with them, even though I disagree with their lifestyle.

SM


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Chicks with accents are hot regards,
> 
> SM


Well, 'ello there!!:lol::lol:


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ann you nailed it! I agree with your take completely.
> 
> My wife works with gay guys in her salon. As long as they don't look at me like a piece of meat when I go up there (I get that enough from the ladies as it is) then I don't have a problem with them, even though I disagree with their lifestyle.
> 
> SM


I don't care whether he is gay or not, he belongs on Broadway.....he's not gonna be a "rock and Roll star"....

To compare the "showmanship" that Adam does to Mick Jagger is silly........not only are they not in the same ballpark, they are playing two different games.

Mick can't act and is a great Rock Star.

Adam can act and sing, but he's no Rock Star.

WRL


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> I don't care whether he is gay or not, he belongs on Broadway.....he's not gonna be a "rock and Roll star"....
> 
> To compare the "showmanship" that Adam does to Mick Jagger is silly........not only are they not in the same ballpark, they are playing two different games.
> 
> ...


You could handcuff Adam to a chair (i know that excites you) and he could still win this SINGING competition. He could be a rock star, an R&B artist, or sing classical music... he can do it all. He toned it down for 2 weeks and still had the best performances. 

There might be holes in his face, but there are none in his game!

SM


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I can see it now......

The next big broadway hit.....

Staring ...... Clay and Adam Aiken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

CanAmMan said:


> I can see it now......
> 
> The next big broadway hit.....
> 
> Staring ...... Clay and Adam Aiken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!

I'm not a fan of his looks or lifestyle but you cannot deny Adam's talent.

The boy can flat out sing.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

why do straight men seem to have more of a problem with gay men, than straight women do with lesbians? just wondering...or maybe it's just me...LOL



Juli


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

CanAmMan said:


> I can see it now......
> 
> The next big broadway hit.....
> 
> Staring ...... Clay and Adam Aiken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Adam could get someone way hotter than Clay Aiken! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

SM


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

sky_view said:


> why do straight men seem to have more of a problem with gay men, than straight women do with lesbians? just wondering...or maybe it's just me...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Juli


I have a friend that is like this too Juli. Only it is a girl!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

sky_view said:


> why do straight men seem to have more of a problem with gay men, than straight women do with lesbians? just wondering...or maybe it's just me...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Juli


Most women I know get the heebie jeebie's from watching two gay guys together too. But aren't bothered by seeing two women together.

Brokeback Mountain regards,


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

sky_view said:


> why do straight men seem to have more of a problem with gay men, than straight women do with lesbians? just wondering...or maybe it's just me...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Juli


Neither bother me. Gay guys are generally pretty funny. Lesbians are cool, as long as both chicks are hot.

I grew up a small town close-minded *******. After many years in the city and several years of my wife being in the salon industry, gay people don't bother me at all now. I'm more likely to not like them for being a democrat than because of their lifestyle. HAHA

SM


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Neither bother me. Gay guys are generally pretty funny. Lesbians are cool, as long as both chicks are hot.
> 
> I grew up a small town close-minded *******. After many years in the city and several years of my wife being in the salon industry, gay people don't bother me at all now. I'm more likely to not like them for being a democrat than because of their lifestyle. HAHA
> 
> SM


Aren't all gay people Democrats?? ;o) (j/k folks.....)

I don't deny he can sing, but so could Ruben......and he didn't get far. Oh wait, he on the stage now......

Adam just is missing something.....that someting that David Cook had and Daughtry had........

WRL


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

WRL said:


> Aren't all gay people Democrats?? ;o) (j/k folks.....)
> 
> I don't deny he can sing, but so could Ruben......and he didn't get far. Oh wait, he on the stage now......
> 
> ...


 
I think maybe your missing somethig, seems the Adam haters are very small in numbers.....

Interesting though is that in the Busy signal thingy Danny won and LIL came in second, then Adam.....down to Kris at the bottom.

Makes you wonder if the Sinjia (or however you spell his name form last season) crowd is voting for Lil just to spite the rest of America........ Lil sucks and should have been on the very bottom...........


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Daughtry is in the same league as Adam BUT NOT Cookie. No way!!



WRL said:


> Aren't all gay people Democrats?? ;o) (j/k folks.....)
> 
> I don't deny he can sing, but so could Ruben......and he didn't get far. Oh wait, he on the stage now......
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I think maybe your missing somethig, seems the Adam haters are very small in numbers.....
> 
> Interesting though is that in the Busy signal thingy Danny won and LIL came in second, then Adam.....down to Kris at the bottom.
> 
> Makes you wonder if the Sinjia (or however you spell his name form last season) crowd is voting for Lil just to spite the rest of America........ Lil sucks and should have been on the very bottom...........


I so agree that Lil should have been on the bottom and she would have been gone. I don't think they would have used the save for her. I'm glad they used it for Matt but I think Matt will sink next week with Disco week and the save will have been wasted on him. 

Gotta love Adam he is truely entertaining!!! I hope he wins as he should!!!


----------



## Jill Simmons (Oct 2, 2008)

Zack said:


> Adam's "Mad World" was one of the best performances on AI evah! No way he doesn't win.


I agree. Adam was so smart to choose the Donny Darko version instead of straight up Tears For Fears, and he gave it such a haunting sense of story. Adam has lots of trouble with his "s" sounds, which drives me crazy, but they were perfect in "Mad World". Does he have a lisp or speech impediment when he speaks? His pitch is awesome- maybe close to perfect pitch?

Anoop is such a college a cappella boy, that I can't help wanting him to succeed. He's like everyone's younger brother who was in a college frat a cappella group, at the age of just trading in J Crew training wheels for Brooks Brothers big boy bike. His UNC singing group is pretty good.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

> why do straight men seem to have more of a problem with gay men, than straight women do with lesbians? just wondering...or maybe it's just me...LOL


 Because all straight men are lesbians, we love women.

The reason I have a problem with that lifestyle has to do with morals. (not saying I'm better than anyone else because I'm not) America has lost it's greatest because of the standards we have today. We are letting little things creep in and before you know it gays will be the norm. (It's already the norm in a lot of states). Theres nothing normal about that lifestyle. We have already taken God out of our schools, so I guess next we need to change our money to read in Muhammad we trust. Just sayin

Back to Adam, I'll have to say he can sing and will be in the top 3. I hope Kris or Gorky can pull it out.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

kimsmith said:


> Because all straight men are lesbians, we love women.
> 
> The reason I have a problem with that lifestyle has to do with morals. (not saying I'm better than anyone else because I'm not) America has lost it's greatest because of the standards we have today. We are letting little things creep in and before you know it gays will be the norm. (It's already the norm in a lot of states). Theres nothing normal about that lifestyle. We have already taken God out of our schools, so I guess next we need to change our money to read in Muhammad we trust. Just sayin


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I wonder what disco song "freaky, spackle head" Adam will butcher this week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

kimsmith said:


> Because all straight men are lesbians, we love women.
> 
> *The reason I have a problem with that lifestyle has to do with morals. (not saying I'm better than anyone else because I'm not) America has lost it's greatest because of the standards we have today. We are letting little things creep in and before you know it gays will be the norm. (It's already the norm in a lot of states). Theres nothing normal about that lifestyle. We have already taken God out of our schools, so I guess next we need to change our money to read in Muhammad we trust. Just sayin*
> 
> Back to Adam, I'll have to say he can sing and will be in the top 3. I hope Kris or Gorky can pull it out.


 
So you have some crazy misconception that a television show, American Idol, really creates a standard and that folks actually idolize the people on there or that they are role models? You believe that the winner of American Idol is the definition of an Idol? I would have to assume you watch no television or sports because the entertainment industry is way gay and we all know what good moral characters a lot of sports figures are, oh and lets not leave out some religious, political, and business leaders. You see there are bad apples everywhere and you can take them or leave them. I personally don’t believe that by liking the way someone sings or performs necessarily condones that persons lifestyle. Watching Dennis Rodman, who we can all agree lacks moral fiber, do what he did so well on a basketball court does not make me want to go wear a dress or get a nose ring it just makes me enjoy the game and when the game is over the last thing on my mind is who I just watched. I would have to guess that using your standards all queers should be rounded up and shot. You could probably add atheist, drunks, drug users, swindlers, liars, cheats, or anyone else who lacks any moral standard to your list. I do however agree there is nothing about there lifestyle that is normal, but that is between god and them not me nor viewers of a talent show. You want your kids to be moral upstanding people than you teach them right and what they watch on television will not change their moral fiber
I do disagree with you on one point and that is America has not and never will lose its greatness 
BTW- that statement is saying your better than others;-) What does the Bible say about juding others?????? I think that is above your payscale


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Bee Gees, Donna Summer, Village People YMCA, Abba, Ashford & Simpson, Pat Benatar Love is a Battlefied, James Brown, Earth Wind & Fire, Aretha Who's Zoomin' Who, Thelma Houston Don't Leave Me This Way, K.C. and the Sunshine Band, Chaka Khan, Kool and the Gang Ladies Night, Patti Labelle...what artists, what songs? Simon rolled his eyes, but this could be fun.

Lil or Alison--could do well with a Donna Summer or Pat Benatar or Aretha or Thelma or Patti hit.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, do you think Adam will sing YMCA and which one will he dress like!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

You Adam haters are just insecure! HAHA

I have a MUCH bigger problem with Paula being so drugged up she doesn't know her name half the time than i do Adam. There are far more influential people in this world with far bigger "issues" than an American Idol being gay.

Can't wait until Tuesday regards,

SM


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Paula does act odd. Kara said something last show and Paula said, "don't you tell me...." and pushed her chair back and then dropped it, and commented on whoever was singing.

Adam--do you think he'll be theatrical and do James Brown with dancin', or what?


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula is just a drugged up idiot!!! Can't wait till she is gone!!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

CanAmMan said:


> Paula is just a drugged up idiot!!! Can't wait till she is gone!!!!


 
Line her up with the homos and shoot em all huh?


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> Line her up with the homos and shoot em all huh?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

> I would have to guess that using your standards all queers should be rounded up and shot. You could probably add atheist, drunks, drug users, swindlers, liars, cheats, or anyone else who lacks any moral standard to your list.


What part of my statement leads too they should be shot, they have a chance just like everyone else. By the way there is a difference in sining and living in sin. We all sin, but we shouldn't live in sin. What part of living a moral life is so wrong, O I forgot if someone is trying to live a moral lifestyle and they slip then they will be slammed.

Like I said before Adam sings great, but will not get votes from our phones.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

OK .....It is defintely Adam all the way. How can you NOT think that! Creative, talented , current beyond belief, and HOT.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord, yes, that boy can sing, always unpredictable and just outright good to watch. Yeeow.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Adam did good again tonight but Kris and Danny were awesome too. I think they will make the top 3 with the redhead going at 4


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Adam was great tonight. Lil needs to go. I really like Allison too. For being 16, she can sing. I think Kris is the sleeper.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> Adam did good again tonight but Kris and Danny were awesome too. I think they will make the top 3 with the redhead going at 4


Agreed. Adam was greatness, so was Kris.

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Gee, I wonder if Lil & Matt go home tomorrow night.


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

i like kris allen's arrangements and style. tonight it sounded like he mixed in a little doobie brothers with donna summer. allison has a great voice.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Lord, yes, that boy can sing, always unpredictable and just outright good to watch. Yeeow.


Gee, Kim, here you are drooling over Adam and I thought you were fluffing up your blankets to spend a long sleepless night by those new born pups.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Far from drooling, hoping he will mess up one time but he never does. The last 4 or 5 weeks, he has been the best on the show. I thank Kris and Danny did just as good tonight.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

They should have never saved Matt last week.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

They saved Matt because they couldn't save after the top 5. They knew Matt, Noop and Lil were on there way out. He might make the top 5, he was better than the other 2.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Far from drooling, hoping he will mess up one time but he never does. The last 4 or 5 weeks, he has been the best on the show. I thank Kris and Danny did just as good tonight.


Torg was talking to me, Kim, my name is Kim and she KNOWS I'm whelping pups right now, but my pc is in my whelping room. I only got to sneak out to the living room to watch Adam, no one else.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I just had a litter a couple of days ago so I thought Torg was talking to me. What breeding did you have and what did you end up with?


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, yall know I am a Adam hater but he did good last night,

Lil was crap and so was Matt!!!!!

I alco can't stand allison, she has a good voice but can only do rock & I don't see her out on her own as she will need a band behind her (rock band) and I don't see any rock band haveing a 16 year old chic as their lead singer. Now give her about 5 years.


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

Adam, Allison and Kris...top three. Danny was great too. Lil rounds and Matt gotta go. I didn't know they were only allowed to save up to a certain point, but I wouldn't have saved his butt. And he never saved it last night either...I hope the right ones get sent home tonight, but regardless....even if someone that doesn't deserve to go does...they will still end up with some sort of contracts.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> I just had a litter a couple of days ago so I thought Torg was talking to me. What breeding did you have and what did you end up with?


It was Torg's stud Stoney, MH/QAA to my MH bitch Rainey, yellows. Her last litter. She had 12, 2 were stillborn, the remaining 10 seemed to have adequate lungs and appetites all night, to say the least. What did you end up with, that was your Drake litter? Wish I could have seen the other singers, might have to get a flat screen on the wall in here.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd like to see Adam and Danny in the finals; I think they have the strongest voices. Allison is good, but her performance last night wasn't so great. Anoop and Lil are long overdue to be tossed. Chris Allen is a sleeper that always surprises me...I didn't think he was strong enough to continue this far along, but he has been and he did a good job last night. Matt is good but not good enough to win.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

CanAmMan said:


> OK, yall know I am a Adam hater but he did good last night,
> 
> Lil was crap and so was Matt!!!!!
> 
> I alco can't stand allison, she has a good voice but can only do rock & I don't see her out on her own as she will need a band behind her (rock band) and* I don't see any rock band haveing a 16 year old chic as their lead singer.* Now give her about 5 years.


I don't know, ever hear of a band called Def Leopard? They king of did good with a 16 year old singer don't you think? You know that whole rock band behind them thing has worked out pretty good for Chris Daughtry too don't ya think? I don't think she will win, but top three yes and a long career of making music.

Adam shows everytime that he is far and away the best on the show. His biggest danger is that he will get the Daughtry effect and people will not vote for him becasue they are sure he is safe. Based on talent he is the winner without a doubt, but you never know. BTW- what do all you Adam is a tounge and only screams have to say about last night? 

Danny- great singer and number 2 or 3 on the show, but I was less than impressed with him last night. In the final 4 still becasue he has a fan base, but I think last night was far from his best.

Matt- done with him. Very poor last night and should have been gone last week (actually Lil should have) I think he is gone tonight, but........

Kris. He is/was OK one trick pony in my book. He mighyt sneak into the top four but not the top three and only by default. My biggest problem with Kris is he is not memorable at all, everything he dose is just bland...

Anoop - eh.....same old same old. Take it or leave it. He could go tonight but I think Lil and Matt will leaving Anoop for another week. He is interesting but he does not have what it take to win. Good run but he can go anytime now and he will have done good to make it as far as he did

Lil - why bother. She sucks and should have been gone weeks ago. I suspect she is the "sabotage" vote from the crowd that kept Sinjia on last season. There are website devoted to this.... Hope I never have to see her again after tonight

Top four - Adam, Allison, Danny and ???? Anoop or Kris will fill it out but are not even close to the other three


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> I don't know, ever hear of a band called Def Leopard? They king of did good with a 16 year old singer don't you think? You know that whole rock band behind them thing has worked out pretty good for Chris Daughtry too don't ya think? I don't think she will win, but top three yes and a long career of making music.


Def Leopard is great and so is Daughtry! I am not saying that she will not make it because she is a rocker and will need a band behind her, I am saying she is too young for it right now to be a rocker chic. If she goes on tour she better have A LOT of security around her. She is cute and you put her in the atmospher of Rockers, drunken/pot heads, and she if something bad doesn't happen to her. Give her a few years to mature and let her become the rocker chic and she will bring down the house.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh it is becasue she is a girl.....I see. Looking out for her virtue and all. She could get raped or murdered by those drunken pot heads....now I understand

So do you suppose it is just those dangerous drunken pot heads that listen to the evil rock n roll or is it her age? Can’t be her age lots of performers have done very well at her age or younger. Miley Cyurs, Finoa Apple, LeAnn Rimes, Taylor Swift, Alantis Morissette, Avril Lavigne, Christina Agulera, Beyonce, Jordan Sparks, Gwen Stefani….

I am guessing it has to be those bad rockers that have you worried because we know country fans certainly don’t drink or smoke pot….right???? Oh and pop lovers are all fine upstanding church goers who never have any problems. Of course the rap crowd is no problem and has never been known to drink, do drugs, or carry guns.

I am trying really hard to think of one instance where a young performer was ever harmed by the crowd or fans, but I just can’t. I know that at most rock shows the audience storms the stage and has orgies right there with the band after dropping some acid…..

Drunkin potheaded rocker regards


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the top 4 wil be Danny, Adam, Kris, Allison for sure. I am not a huge fan of Kris but he did a really good job last night with customizing such a hard song and making it into the rythym guitar piece that he did. Danny is probably my favorite. I know a lot of people say he is boring, but i think he has a great voice and can sing an array of different music. Allsion is pretty good and has her own style. She picks the right songs and sings them and also performs them very well. Adam is a **** but he is pretty good. I personally just do not like the screaming crap and the high pitched voice thing he does in EVERY song he sings. Its like thats his trademark opening his mouth as wide as he can (no oun intended) and screaming a high pitched shrill. But that is you top four


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

INteresting that dialidol has Lil as being number one this week. I am telling you the Sinjia crowd is trying to screw idol up......

http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Speaking of Miley Cyrus, does anyone else think she sings like she has her nose plugged?

I have only heard the one song she did on Idol last week but I was NOT impressed. Of course, I am not a 12 year old little girl either......

As far as the "Adam-haters", I don;t hate Adam. I just think he is not "authentic" maybe or whatever. Too smooth maybe? I don;t know but I see him doing well on Broadway.

He;s an actor that can sing (don't doubt the talent) but I just don't see him being a "rock star"....

Did not see the show at all last night. Was driving all night to get home.

They will hopefully show some clips tonight.

WRL


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I've never been impressed by Miley's singing, what I've heard of it anyway. She seems to be a charming, poised girl and entertaining for her age group but not a real singing talent. Or I'm just showing my age anymore.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

WRL said:


> Speaking of Miley Cyrus, does anyone else think she sings like she has her nose plugged?...


I think she sounds Auto-Tuned. Don't know if she is, but something about her voice has that sort of warble to it. Or maybe it's just a bit little-girl nasal. Whatever it is, it's not awful, but I don't find it appealing, either.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Betsy, my wife and daughter thinks Kris shot the moon. They think he can sing and is good looking to go with it. I tell them he isn't as good looking as me, but they kinda laugh and I don't understand.

Rain we had 9 pups. 8 males and 1 female. Never had that happen before but 2 of the people wanting females said they would take a males.

I would say Adam looks better when he cleans up, don't understand the dark side look guess it was the way I was raised. I own my own company and wouldn't hire someone that looked like that but I guess there is jobs for them. Could you imagine someone coming to the line at a FT/HT looking like that, I would give them a pass just to make sure I made it home alive.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Betsy, my wife and daughter thinks Kris shot the moon. They think he can sing and is good looking to go with it. I tell them he isn't as good looking as me, but they kinda laugh and I don't understand.
> 
> Rain we had 9 pups. 8 males and 1 female. Never had that happen before but 2 of the people wanting females said they would take a males.
> 
> I would say Adam looks better when he cleans up, don't understand the dark side look guess it was the way I was raised. I own my own company and wouldn't hire someone that looked like that but I guess there is jobs for them. Could you imagine someone coming to the line at a FT/HT looking like that, I would give them a pass just to make sure I made it home alive.


My Rainey's last litter did that, 8 males, 2 females, some switched to males. This time she split it down the middle. Anymore, I figure whatever I've got deposits on is what they'll have the least of.

Adam's too good looking to mess with the goth or whatever look but that's what they do. I like his clothes for the most part but not the hair hanging across his face. I do not get the Kris adoration, he's okay but not very out of the ordinary.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> I've never been impressed by Miley's singing, what I've heard of it anyway. She seems to be a charming, poised girl and entertaining for her age group but not a real singing talent. Or I'm just showing my age anymore.


 
She should stick to Hannah Montana and not try to he a big girl singer cause she aint that good. She has a year or two left and the cuteness is gone and all the little girls will be on to a new idol


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Rain that's why I told my wife and daughter that I was better looking than Kris. Just got a good laugh, don't have any idea why....


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone else think that Adam kinda looked like Eddie Munster on Tuesday night????

I think the worst two left last night. Was kinda of hoping that the rockabilly chic was gone.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

I rather think he looks like a young Elvis.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> I rather think he looks like a young Elvis.


When his hair hangs down and he does that smirk, he does look like Elvis a bit.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Rain that's why I told my wife and daughter that I was better looking than Kris. Just got a good laugh, don't have any idea why....


You're in camo in your avatar, so I can't tell you why they're laughing.:razz:


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Description Round, I'm in shape because round is a shape. Half bald, just the front side plenty of hair in the back. Old (45) but feel like 60. Gray were hair is and tan wear skin is on head. So I don't understand the laugh, maybe it was a joyfully laugh. Betsy you better chime in on how good looking I am. Make sure your husband doesn't post because it might not help with my self esteem. Maybe I should start a thread with my picture in it to see if women think I'm better looking than Kris. I tell my wife that my theme song is I get better looking each day, get the same laugh as above, just don't understand.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Description Round, I'm in shape because round is a shape. Half bald, just the front side plenty of hair in the back. Old (45) but feel like 60. Gray were hair is and tan wear skin is on head. So I don't understand the laugh, maybe it was a joyfully laugh. Betsy you better chime in on how good looking I am. Make sure your husband doesn't post because it might not help with my self esteem. Maybe I should start a thread with my picture in it to see if women think I'm better looking than Kris. I tell my wife that my theme song is I get better looking each day, get the same laugh as above, just don't understand.


Ah well, take comfort in that we wives appreciate the real men (you could have been describing my husband except he really is 60), we just use the TV eye candy as amusement. And hey, 45 isn't old! 60 isn't even old. Shoot, my 65 year young best friend just called from the train she's on to New Orleans to ask how Adam looked.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

kimsmith said:


> Description Round, I'm in shape because round is a shape. Half bald, just the front side plenty of hair in the back. Old (45) but feel like 60. Gray were hair is and tan wear skin is on head. So I don't understand the laugh, maybe it was a joyfully laugh. Betsy you better chime in on how good looking I am. Make sure your husband doesn't post because it might not help with my self esteem. Maybe I should start a thread with my picture in it to see if women think I'm better looking than Kris. I tell my wife that my theme song is I get better looking each day, get the same laugh as above, just don't understand.


Kim, you're way better looking than Chris on any given day...


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Betsy, I'll let my wife and daughter see your response maybe they will not laugh again. Are y'all coming down south in May?

Rain you know how to tell when you are getting old. Your wife ask you to go up stairs to make passionate love and you know you can only do one of those.


----------



## StElmoQn (Oct 20, 2004)

CanAmMan said:


> Does anyone else think that Adam kinda looked like Eddie Munster on Tuesday night????
> 
> 
> Look at these photos and decide for yourself!!!!


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Man how can you dog Eddie like that. He has better teeth and hairline style. If I remember right he was smart too... He also came from a great family background. The only dark horse in his closet was (It).


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Back to idol who is off next. It will be between Allison and Matt. The other 3 are safe.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Back to idol who is off next. It will be between Allison and Matt. The other 3 are safe.


Most likely, though you never know what might happen with voting. What is the music category next week?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Matt will be voted off next

Adam, Chris, Gokey, Allison, placing in that order 

I actually think Chris could pull an upset on Adam...But he's going to have to really step up to the plate....

Juli


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Kris has the best chance of winning over Adam, but would love to see Gorky shine. I'm not sure what the theme is for next week.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Who will be leaving tomorrow night?


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Matt was a bust... all the others stepped it up tonight.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree but old red will be close.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Matt will be saying adios....

Juli


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Matt should go, but I am not sure Allison has a big enough fan base. I am not sure why because she is one of the best singers on the show, but she just doesn;t have that.......wow factor where you not only want to watch her, but you really just like her as well. Matt should be gone but I think it is close between him and Allison

BTW- I think Danny took it last night. Adam was next and (I'll give him one) Kris was not bad. I still can't tell you a single sone he has done in the past though.....I totally zone out when he sings, just boring most of the time. Allison and Kris tie third. Mat was a was of time I will never get back


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have thought Matt should be gone a couple weeks in a row! 

Allison sings well, but seems to lack some charisma, or something.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I just zoned out last night, I just can't stand that rat pack music. The only thing I remember hearing is when Adam was screaming near the end of his song.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree... Matt should go. Kris has minimal talent. What he has is the little girl fan base that will keep him on. Allison may go -- I agree, no fan base.

As far as talent, it should come down to Danny and Adam. I voted for both of them last night -- Adam because he really has the talent and the "what is he going to sing and do" factor and Danny because he deserves to be in the last two.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I think you are wrong about Kris, he will give Danny a run for his money. I hope both of them bring it at the end, because winning over Adam is going to hard to do.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh my gosh!!!
I just love Adam, talk about talent...I was so bored with the show last night that music just puts you to sleep. Then Adam came on and it made it all better....

Matt, Allison and Kris will be in the bottom three, I think Matt should go home, it should have been his night and he did not bring it. I agree that Allison has no fan base, she looked very nice last night and sang ok. Kris is just plain boring and should not still be there...just sayin!


GO ADAM!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Matt should definitely go. Kris is getting better and better. I'd like to see Kris and Adam as the final two.

This whole show is BS if Adam doesn't win.

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Matt should definitely go. Kris is getting better and better. I'd like to see Kris and Adam as the final two.
> 
> This whole show is BS if Adam doesn't win.
> 
> SM


I'll give you Kris was better lastnight, but he better step it up and wake people up. Dial Idol has them as Danny, Allison and Adam tied, Kris, Matt.
Sounds right to me


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

Matt should leave after last night. Danny and Adam should be the final two. But between the final four, it really can be anyone's game.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

What about Adam making it to the bottom 4. You know thats going to help him more than hurt him.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Except for the greatness of Adam being in the bottom three.... America got it right to send Matt home!

I bet the votes for Adam go through the roof since he almost got "Daughtry'ed".

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

So I train til dark and miss the whole thing last night, come in tonight to find Adam in the BOTTOM TWO?! Sheesh, teach me to take time off to train my dogs.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Rain maybe you need to ask Santa for a DVR. I can't believe Adam was in the bottom 2 and I was surprised. Like someone said way back when the thread got started, at this point in the game its about popularity.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> Rain maybe you need to ask Santa for a DVR. I can't believe Adam was in the bottom 2 and I was surprised. Like someone said way back when the thread got started, at this point in the game its about popularity.


I have one, just never remember to use it, takes all my brainpower just to make sure I have everything on the truck including the right dogs and am running out the door on the fly as it is. Recording someone even as hot as Adam is way far down on the list, but I sure might try it next week. If I start now, I might have it figured out by Tues.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Except for the greatness of Adam being in the bottom three.... America got it right to send Matt home!
> 
> I bet the votes for Adam go through the roof since he almost got "Daughtry'ed".
> 
> SM


 
60% of them were in the bottom three. Not a big deal with only 5 left. Next week if they do a bottom three everone except one will be in it. Numbers.
On thing I have never been clear on. THe bottom three is the three with the least votes, but I am not so sure that once they tell one they are safe, are the other two actually the bottom 2 vote getters. Not that it matters but is it actually #4 and #5 or for drama do you think they kept Adam who was maybe #3 in votes? Like I said it doesn't matter Adam is still there.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> On thing I have never been clear on. THe bottom three is the three with the least votes, but I am not so sure that once they tell one they are safe, are the other two actually the bottom 2 vote getters. Not that it matters but is it actually #4 and #5 or for drama do you think they kept Adam who was maybe #3 in votes? Like I said it doesn't matter Adam is still there.


I was wondering the same thing... whether Adam was actually had the most votes of the bottom 3, but they held him back for increased drama.

I gotta say the 4 that are left are just super talented singers. You may not like the genre that their voices are best suited for or the way they look.. but they all have pipes.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Rain I'm not sure what DVR you have but on mine I don't have to worry about remembering to record it because I set it to record every episode. 15 minutes before it starts and 15 minutes after it ends.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Mike Tome said:


> I was wondering the same thing... whether Adam was actually had the most votes of the bottom 3, but they held him back for increased drama.
> 
> I gotta say the 4 that are left are just super talented singers. You may not like the genre that their voices are best suited for or the way they look.. but they all have pipes.


My husband an I were talking about this, this morning. He thinks Adam was not in the bottom three and they did that for ratings and to get more votes coming in. I was shocked when they said he was in the bottom three and told my husband if he went home last night I would not watch it anymore this season. But of course he was safe. Next week is Adam's week ROCK!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Heather M said:


> My husband an I were talking about this, this morning. He thinks Adam was not in the bottom three and they did that for ratings and to get more votes coming in. I was shocked when they said he was in the bottom three and told my husband if he went home last night I would not watch it anymore this season. But of course he was safe. Next week is Adam's week ROCK!!!


I believe Adam was in the bottom three, but remember whoever got the thid most votes was also in the top three I think Danny and Allison got 1 and 2 and probably Adam got three, Kris 4 and of course we know Matt was #5. Much more dramatic to have Adam and Matt standing together than Matt and Kris since Adam is by far the favorite from the begining, All are good now, but most places you see Adam on the top of the list. Even the other contestants were shocked he was bottom three. Shocking is better tv that expected results are


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I think y'all are wrong. I think the bottom 3 were the ones last night and I think the bottom 2 was Adam and Matt. I might be wrong, but people think Adam is safe so they didn't vote for him.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> I think y'all are wrong. I think the bottom 3 were the ones last night and I think the bottom 2 was Adam and Matt. I might be wrong, but people think Adam is safe so they didn't vote for him.


No way!! Adam and Danny should have been at the top. The right person went home for sure!
Next week will probably be Adam, Danny and Allison at the top and Kris will go home....Thats my guess. Kris is sooooo boring!


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Heather, you didn't understand my post. Adam was in the bottom 2 because people think he is safe and didn't vote for him. Don't get me wrong I hope Kris or Danny wins but it's going to hard.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> Heather, you didn't understand my post. Adam was in the bottom 2 because people think he is safe and didn't vote for him. Don't get me wrong I hope Kris or Danny wins but it's going to hard.


Well all his fans better kick it in gear...I can't do all the voting....lol


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I like Kris much better than I like Danny....

My pics are Kris, Adam, Danny next week........

Juli


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

When it get to the finial 2 you better be voting every second because I'll be voting every second for the one thats going against Adam.;-)


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> When it get to the finial 2 you better be voting every second because I'll be voting every second for the one thats going against Adam.;-)


I hope you have quick fingers...I have two teenage sons that will be voting for Adam with me...Adam is awsome!!!! =)


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

What are you going to do if it gets down to Danny and Kris?


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> What are you going to do if it gets down to Danny and Kris?


Have a few drinks and give up....I would be so sad...but it would not come to that...Adam is going to win you know it.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I haven't drink alcohol in 25 years but if Adams wins I might have to take it back up....


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> I haven't drink alcohol in 25 years but if Adams win I might have to take it back up....


LOL!!! The funny part is I listen to Country Music but love Adam, he is very entertaining!!!


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

It's not going to be hard figuring out who's is in the bottom 3. Funny thing my daughter thought she was watching Beetle Juice when Adams sang and when they sang together, they looked like the Adam's family. I think it's going to between Kris and the Red Head tomorrow night. I hope Kris and Danny make it's not looking good.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Rock on Allison! Janis Joplin has nothing on you girl. Her and Adam blew me away tonight and I am 55 y/o from the Rock N' Roll era.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> I haven't drink alcohol in 25 years but if Adams wins I might have to take it back up....


If Adam doesn't win, this show is total BS!

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Just watched the tape my friend did for me since I was training and forgot again, thank heavens for friends. She's 65 and thinks Adam is HOT!!! Anyway, Adam and Allyson, wow.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

torg said:


> Rock on Allison! Janis Joplin has nothing on you girl. Her and Adam blew me away tonight and I am 55 y/o from the Rock N' Roll era.


Allison didn't do that great. Adam KILLED IT... KILLED IT... KILLED IT!!! Kris was good too. Danny sucked. They should have had Adam come out and show Danny how to sing Aerosmith!

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Allison didn't do that great. Adam KILLED IT... KILLED IT... KILLED IT!!! Kris was good too. Danny sucked. They should have had Adam come out and show Danny how to sing Aerosmith!
> 
> SM


Just watched the rest, Danny was awful and certainly not Kris' genre. Sad to listen to such great classics be butchered. Adam is so much better than the rest, not even close.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Adam was awsome!!!!! 
Allison was pretty good
Kris was alright but not great 
Danny sucked!!!

But in the end I think Kris should go home....just sayin'

Heather


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

I really liked Adam's rendition of the Cash song and the Tears For Fears song but, other than that, he makes my ears hurt. Kris is starting to sound too similar from week to week, Allison has a big voice, Danny must have hurt himself on the last note of Dream On. Painful. Slash looks old and fat.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Allison gets better every week. Kris is fading fast... Danny blew it last night with that last note, actually with the whole song. Adam owns this season.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

Adam rocked last night! And the duet with Adam and Allison was pretty great. Kris needs to go home this week; it's a toss up between Allison and Danny after that...Danny didn't do himself any favors last night overstretching it with his Aerosmith attempt.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Adam is a rock star no matter what some of the folks here seem to think. After last night if you still think he is too dramatic I just can't help you. Nobody should take on Zeppelin unless you are something special and he was one of the few that seems to be able to do it. I think Slash had dollar signs in his eyes under those sunglasses. Hearing Slash talk in the begining and saying he just decided to do AI because there were a couple of voices....pretty sure Adam and Allison were who he was talking about. Allison was good, but not great and I agree it was the wrong Joplin song, not that she sung it poorly, just that others would have been better. She and Adam KILLED their song together. 
Danny stunk up the join last night, BUT he is still the secon or third best singer on the show, just not his style and his fans will carry him to the next round as he should be. 
Kris was very weak and once again forgetable. IN fact just before the end of the show my wife asked me what he sung and it took me a few seconds to even recall it after just seeing it minutes before. When he and Danny sang together Danny KICKED Kris's butt so badly if was sad for Kris. In fact Danny should have sung that song as his main song because he did a much better job on it.

Kris goes tonight.

BTW- anyone notice that the fourth judge, whats her name, told Danny he should have done some early Aerosmith...you know like Crazy or Crying? Who the heck is this woman anyway. She obviously knows nothing about Aerosmith if she thinks Dream On is new and the other two are old. I really have no idea who she is or what she has done and I really don't know how she ended up on the show, but I am very glad she will not be next season

EDIT; I realy hope that Allison stays tonight, but I am worried about the little girls voting for Kris no matter how bad he is. This could be her last night even though it would be the wrong one leaving. I don't think she will out last Danny or Adam because now a lot of it is a popularity contest and she may be the least popular. One thing I believe is you need the fast fingers of the 11-16 year old girls voting for you and I don't think she appeals to them very much


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I pains me to say this butthe big flamming *&^% rocked last night and everyone else kind of stunk it up. I think it is going to come down to Kris and Allison going home. I think it should be Allison just because they only thing she can sing good is rock and she stunk it up last night. I about blew chuncks last night when the new dork judge said that Allison is a rock goddess.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Kris will go home....even though I think he has overall done better than Danny....I didn't see Allison and Adam's duet, but liked the combination of Danny and Kris's voices....

Adam, Allison, Danny will be back

Juli


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

My wife and daughter voted 100 times last night for Kris and Danny. I'll have to say that Adam did better than all 3, but it would be bad to loose Danny or Kris on a night of Rock N Roll when they don't sing that kind of music. Allison does and the only thing that she did good was singing with Adam. I think Allison will leave tonight. I can't believe someone posted above they liked the Ring of Fire song that Adams sing during the country week. I'll have to agree after that song he started doing better, but I was against him after that song.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

> If Adam doesn't win, this show is total BS!


I agree, but Melinda Doolittle went home in the final 3, and this to me was a travesty. I am guessing that is why they put the rule in place to allow one save by the judges. Simon's face when she was voted off was incredulous, and he has a lot of pull with the show.

Adam is the most talented, but the voting is slanted by the screaming teenagers who are willing to spend 2 hours on their cell phones calling in vote after vote.

Could be anyone. JMHO regards,


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

It doesn't matter how good you are, if you are not popular then you will not win. It stopped being a singing contest when the top 13 were chosen and the public started voting.


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

Paula gets my vote.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

You are not lying, Paula got my vote also. I think the right one went home tonight. If you think about the last couple of weeks, Danny and Kris have being doing good and got a lot of new fans.


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

Lee had me going bad about Adam getting kicked off. You are so much trouble. I wish Danny was gone instead of Allison. She will make it for sure.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> You are not lying, Paula got my vote also. I think the right one went home tonight. If you think about the last couple of weeks, Danny and Kris have being doing good and got a lot of new fans.


America has got it right all season! 

Next week is the big one... will it be Kris or Danny?

Judges' choice (next week) is the best week! Adam is gonna throw down on some Wham or Boy George. lol

Good going America. I'm kind of hoping for a Kris and Adam finale.

SM


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Shayne I think you might be surprised about next week. I know you think Adam has the finials wrapped up but it's going to be closer than you think. It could end up with Danny and Kris being in the finials. Also remember Danny never made it to the bottom 3 but Adam did. I also think they are the only 2 that could win over Adam.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> Shayne I think you might be surprised about next week. I know you think Adam has the finials wrapped up but it's going to be closer than you think. It could end up with Danny and Kris being in the finials. Also remember Danny never made it to the bottom 3 but Adam did. I also think they are the only 2 that could win over Adam.


Who knows how the votes will go down... but Adam SHOULD win. He could get Daughtry'ed and it will be criminal.

Kris could beat Adam cuz the little girls think he's cute. Danny could beat Adam cuz the grandmas think he's sweet. Or they could both beat Adam cuz he said "outfit" on the show tonight.

SM


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

sometimes a great notion said:


> Lee had me going bad about Adam getting kicked off. You are so much trouble. I wish Danny was gone instead of Allison. She will make it for sure.


HA HA HA HA!!!!!

You remember the time when you ate the paintballs?????

Aaron brought that up tonight.....

WRL


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

You forgot Adam thinks Kris is cute also, so he might throw the finials.


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll just say this. In my opinion, Adam has whipped the entire field almost every week this season. After the show it's "Ok Adam won tonight and who's going home?" It would be a shame if he didn't win it all after the season he's had. Danny and Kris are both very good and should have a strong showing in the finals, but Adam should win even if he recites the ABC's and sings Happy Birthday for his choice. Anyway, happy argueing.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I think teenage girls do most of the calling/voting, and they kept Kris and his barely there mustache and Allison lost out.

Adam--will the little girls vote for a gay guy? Do they even know he is gay? Do we know for sure he is gay? Does it matter?

Danny vs. Kris--IMO danny is the better singer of the two, but the little girls might vote for Kris.

Won't all 4 have singing careers regardless of who "wins"?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

How bad was Paula’s lip sinking last night?

Allison was not a surprise because of the teenage girl factor. Adam was the biggest vote getter of the night (also won the busy signal) so I think he is pretty much a sure bet for the final. What I think happens at this stage is that each one has their own fans that vote for them. Those fans are not going to change who they vote for based on anything the contestants sing (i.e. Danny’s performance this week and yet the second biggest vote getter of the week). The only way any contestant picks up votes they would not already have is by getting the votes that were previously going to the last contestant to get kicked off. In this case I think Adam gets more of Allison votes that Kris or Danny, keeping him on top vote wise. Chris and Danny will get some of them, but I think the fans of Allison are more likely to go with the other rocker on the show…of course I could be wrong but I don’t think Allison had that many teenaged girls that will flip to Kris and not that many granny’s that will flip to Danny. I think the real question for next week is who dials more the tweens, or the codgers? I think it is Danny and Adam, but Kris could slip in there.
Judges choice for Adam is likely to be a Queen song, no pun intended, but they have mentioned him Singing Freddy Mercury several times and with his voice and theatrical stage presence it would work well with him.

BTW- HR I don't think most of the little girls know or care that he is gay (is he???) by the way they line the stage and screem for him


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> I think teenage girls do most of the calling/voting, and they kept Kris and his barely there mustache and Allison lost out.
> 
> Adam--will the little girls vote for a gay guy? Do they even know he is gay? Do we know for sure he is gay? Does it matter?
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, barely there mustache, I love it, Ann! I agree, if he is gay, bi, whatever, who cares, he's pure entertainment and talent.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ...Or they could both beat Adam cuz he said "outfit" on the show tonight.
> 
> SM


ROTFLMAO!!! I caught the use of that term too and told my wife "He just confirmed what everyone has been saying and that comment may be his undoing next week."

What self-respecting mans man uses the term "OUTFIT"? :shock:

Not that there's anything WRONG with it, of course. HA Ha ha!

Either way the dude (or dudette as he may prefer) can really blow.... er, ah, I mean.... Sing! (wouldn't know about the blowin' part).


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

All-Out said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! I caught the use of that term too and told my wife "He just confirmed what everyone has been saying and that comment may be his undoing next week."
> 
> *What self-respecting mans man uses the term "OUTFIT"? * :shock:
> 
> ...


Exactly what I told my wife when he used the term "outfit"

And there is A LOT WRONG with that lifestyle but I won't discuss that.

I am glad to see the little chic wannabe rocker gone, now I hope it is Kris that goes next week.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

All-Out said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! I caught the use of that term too and told my wife "He just confirmed what everyone has been saying and that comment may be his undoing next week."
> 
> What self-respecting mans man uses the term "OUTFIT"? :shock:
> 
> ...


Hey, my husband says outfit all the time, asks me to pick him out an outfit when we go out, etc. Now I have to tell him he's gay? Or at the very least, not a man's man? Never. He'll throw out all his tools and use that as an excuse for no more projects around the house.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> How bad was Paula’s lip sinking last night?


But how great were her legs?

She came out yesterday about her addiction to pain pills btw.

SM


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Rainmaker said:


> Hey, my husband says outfit all the time, asks me to pick him out an outfit when we go out, etc. Now I have to tell him he's gay? Or at the very least, not a man's man? Never. He'll throw out all his tools and use that as an excuse for no more projects around the house.


Not sure what to tell ya' Kim. It's kinda like the Jeff Foxworthy bit "You might be a ******* if...." Here's a few more items that may provide corroborating evidence for you...

- Does he enjoy a good chic flic over an action movie on Friday nights?
- Fuss with his hair "a little too much" before going out?
- Respond with a flip of the wrist and a good "Well... ya know what I mean"?
- Does he "blush" and act slightly offended when the dogs hump his leg or does he give 'em a good shove?
- Does he own more pairs of shoes than you?
- Does the pattern on his camo jacket and pants HAVE to match before he leaves the house for the duck marsh at O'dark thirty?
- Does he enjoy a good wine cooler over a draft beer?
- Does your telephone bill include hundreds of 1-866-IDOL calls over the last few months for Adam Lambert???

Not that there's anything WRONG with any of that... Just tryin' to help you out in the worst way.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> How bad was Paula’s lip sinking last night?


Yeah, there's a reason they didn't have many close shots of her so you could see her face... plus, the electronically enhanced voice... ugh... she can dance tho....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

All-Out said:


> Not sure what to tell ya' Kim. It's kinda like the Jeff Foxworthy bit "You might be a ******* if...." Here's a few more items that may provide corroborating evidence for you...
> 
> - Does he enjoy a good chic flic over an action movie on Friday nights?
> - Fuss with his hair "a little too much" before going out?
> ...


I don't drink wine coolers (i save them for Dr Ed), so i think that makes me safe.

Wouldn't be caught dead in camo that didn't match regards,

SM


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

All-Out said:


> Not sure what to tell ya' Kim. It's kinda like the Jeff Foxworthy bit "You might be a ******* if...." Here's a few more items that may provide corroborating evidence for you...
> 
> - Does he enjoy a good chic flic over an action movie on Friday nights?
> - Fuss with his hair "a little too much" before going out?
> ...


OMG, he DOES like a good chic flick and hates the action hero movies I love, like for instance Wolverine. Not enough hair to mess with. The dogs don't hump legs. I have boxes of shoes never worn. He refuses to waterfowl hunt anymore but does tuck his shirt in upland hunting? Loves beer, but does prefer wine with dinner. He never votes on Idol. So that kinda puts him in the middle of manliness.


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

God I can remember that too, dang it, they looked like whoppers for sure. I thought that they were left over from your or aaron's lunch. Many moons ago, besides that you cant blame me for any wrong doing, I don't recall, If it is good enough for the former attorney general it is good enough for me I dont recall. 

Rock On Adam and Kris!!!!


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

All I know is Kris brought out the guns last night. His rendition of "Heartless" was frikkin awsome. I think Danny went from comfortably in the final to thinking "daaaang, wonder what third place pays?"


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ghost River said:


> All I know is Kris brought out the guns last night. His rendition of "Heartless" was frikkin awsome. I think Danny went from comfortably in the final to thinking "daaaang, wonder what third place pays?"


 
I would kind of agree with this. THe second song Kris did was the best he has ever done, but the first was good at best and maybe even less than good... Adam rocked both. Danny better hope his fans have fast fingers. Danny has long been my pick to make the final with Adam, but the last two weeks he has not been as good as we was before that time.

Adam and one of the other two in the final


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I still think Kris will get all the teen girl votes, and could win. He has an appeal for that age group that (IMO) Adam and Danny do not have. Those teen girls will vote as many times as they can. Kris did a great job on his 2nd song and the teen girls love him. Not saying he is the best of the 3, but best doesn't always win.

Danny is too old for the teen girl heartthrob, and Adam....well, he's Adam.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

WOOT! I called it!!!! Kris might win the whole thing if he throws down another "Heartless" caliber performance next week.

I really liked Danny, but i was sorta over it. 

SM


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Once they showed the home town visits and I saw the hordes of 8 to 12 year old girls screaming on Kris's visit, I figured he'd be in the finals. Though Kris was good, I like Danny's voice better and then Adam is just awesome. Really, I think this season's final 4 were the most talented group that Idol has had and IMO they'll all have good careers.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Kris is going to win because it was only a million vote difference and now all of Danny fans will vote for Kris.

Has anyone heard that Simon is not judging next year?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

RJG said:


> Once they showed the home town visits and I saw *the hordes of 8 to 12 year old girls screaming on Kris's visit*, I figured he'd be in the finals. Though Kris was good, I like Danny's voice better and then Adam is just awesome. Really, I think this season's final 4 were the most talented group that Idol has had and IMO they'll all have good careers.


 
That is what could win it for him. He is not the best, probably the third or fourth best, but it is all about those little tweens and their cell phones.


----------



## WisWoody (Jan 16, 2003)

My wife made a good point,in Vegas Kris was a 50-1 to win it at the beginning. She thinks that is the reason why he is getting a lot of votes.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Simon has stated he will quit when the show is no longer number 1. He'll be back next year and so will Cara.

Corey... my wife is certainly not a tween, and she has be blowin up the voting lines for Kris.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Simon has stated he will quit when the show is no longer number 1. He'll be back next year and so will Cara.
> 
> *Corey... my wife is certainly not a tween, and she has be blowin up the voting lines for Kris*.


 
Yeah well you did live in Arkansas (making Kris a HOMER) and I really have no proof that she is any older than 15-16….so stick with that story….;-)

I didn’t mean to say that those are the only ones that are voting, but I bet you they make up the majority. I still say he looks like he is trying to pass an oak tree when he sings with all his goofy facial contortions

Also interesting that you use WIFE and Blow up in the same sentance


BTW- Simon says Cara will not be back.......


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

WisWoody said:


> My wife made a good point,in Vegas Kris was a 50-1 to win it at the beginning. She thinks that is the reason why he is getting a lot of votes.


 
I was talking about that last night. Interesting that they would make odds on something that can eaisly be fixed


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> Yeah well you did live in Arkansas (making Kris a HOMER) and I really have no proof that she is any older than 15-16….so stick with that story….;-)
> 
> I didn’t mean to say that those are the only ones that are voting, but I bet you they make up the majority. I still say he looks like he is trying to pass an oak tree when he sings with all his goofy facial contortions
> 
> ...


Simon was on some morning talk show last week when I was home with my leg injury. He said he will be back next year but would not commit beyond that. While he didn't say one way or the other on Cara he did say that at first it was awkward bringing in a new person...kind of changed the chemistry and causes less time for each judge to talk. I wouldn't be surprised if she was gone.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

I am disappointed that Danny was eliminated instead of Kris. But, since Kris made it to the finals, I hope he wins. He'll have his glory and contract and be forgotten by next year.

Adam is definitely the greater talent and deserves to win. But, if Adam wins, he's tied to the Idol contract for at least one year. If he doesn't win, he can step out tomorrow as the front man of any major rock band and be much more successful.


----------



## StElmoQn (Oct 20, 2004)

It's over for me...I couldn't care less which of the other two wins.

Adam is just too screechy and dramatic - and that does NOT translate to being "radio friendly". While you might want to watch AI to see what he does each week, you won't be "watching" him on the radio.

Kris, well, Kris is just an "aw shucks" kind of guy. Sure he can sing, but he's not got a sound that is instantly recognizable. What he had was the "cute" factor, meaning every teenage girl in America voted 10 times for him.

This is going to be the finale of Goody Two Shoes and a Kiss Wannabee...

In other words, SNOOZAPALOOZA!!!


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

StElmoQn said:


> It's over for me...I couldn't care less which of the other two wins.
> 
> Adam is just too screechy and dramatic - and that does NOT translate to being "radio friendly". While you might want to watch AI to see what he does each week, you won't be "watching" him on the radio.
> 
> ...



We all know that we won't be "watching" anyone on the radio. But Between Adam and Kris I would jump at the chance to see Adam in concert...I would never go see Kris in concert. He is boring and annoying!

Adam should win this...he is awsome, I can't wait for him to come out with a record..it will be great!!! 

Can't wait for next week!!!


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

I now have an hour extra on Tuesday and Wednesday next week to be bored since I won't be watching the show. Kris can't spell his name like a man and How can America think that Adam Aiken is an American Idol????????????????????


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thoughts????????

Hard to choose. Adam is still the best talent, but Kris is so likable. The wife is blowing up the phone lines for Kris. I think Adam deserves to win.

That last song SUCKED! I didn't like either version of it. Adam killed it with Mad World.

SM


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Adam did great with Mad World, but I couldn't understand a word in the last 2 songs. Kris did a better job on the last song than Adam. I could understand what he was singing. I'm voting for Kris, but Adams will do well on his own.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Kris still bores me, I just fast forwarded through the tape when he started singing, Adam rocks, been trying for 90 minutes to get through for him, made it once. Didn't like the last song at all for either of them, doesn't say much for the new judge's talents.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I've heard the judges say, on a couple of occasions, that Adam was the most talented performer to grace the Idol stage. I guess that's why they're the judges and Im responding to RTFers that "Sqealing Adam" isn't a wart on Chris Daughtery's backside!!! I can't wait to see how he fares in the records sold category compared to Clarkson, Underwood, and Daughtery. I'm pretty sure that there is a real "singing" voice in there somewhere, but damn, close your eyes and listen to Adam scream. It's borderline bizarre.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't watch the show, but did read an article claiming Kris is a born again Christian and Adam is gay, and the author claims that is going to play into the results.

He said the choice is like night and day. He said you have the clean-cut acoustic guitar playing balladeer versus the dirty show-theatre headline performer.

As a conservative Christian myself, who listens to country music, I can guess who I want to win.

But then again, I don't watch the show.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I have my own feelings on social stuff,but regardless of what I think or what I know, I think Adam is Fantastic. Star Material, We'll see...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I really don't like the title of the show... Adam is certainly not an "idol". I would not want my son to idolize him. 

However this is a singing competition and he is hands down the best that has ever been on the show. Clear winner last night and just about every single week until this point. Seems like a nice enough guy, and while I don't agree with his lifestyle choices they are his business and he is one bad ass singer!!!

Kris' wife really seems like a bitch. She is not hot enough to act that way.

SM


----------



## huntingfool (May 4, 2009)

I hope Chris wins. At first I thought Adam was pretty good but now it has gotten to the point were everything he sings sounds the same with they stupid scream he does. If he would leave that out of his performance then I might be able to listen to him a little more. I just hope he does not win.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Rooting For Chris. Tried Voting For 2 Hours Last Night, But Couldn't Get Through.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Adam rocked it last night....we have 5 phones at our house and we voted for over an hour for Adam...Can't wait to see what happens tonight...

GO ADAM!!!!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

huntingfool said:


> I hope Chris wins. At first I thought Adam was pretty good but now it has gotten to the point were everything he sings sounds the same with they stupid scream he does. If he would leave that out of his performance then I might be able to listen to him a little more. I just hope he does not win.


Did you hear Mad World? No screaming in that song.

Kris just is not very strong vocally IMO. I told my wife he's the kind of singer I could see playing in a casino lounge on Friday and Saturday nights but I can't imagine buying one of his CD's.

Adam has very good vocal range and though the screaming thing happens too frequently with him, he's proven that he has the ability and voice to sing many different ranges of music, as evidenced by Mad World.

Just my .02 of course.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Well,
I didn't see that coming!

I only saw the last hour, but that was awesome!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Adam outsang everyone on that stage tonight, I doubt not winning is going to hold him back now. How cool was that, KISS and he stepped right in with them, that was rockin', even if they are getting a bit on the pudgy side to be squeezing into that spandex. And Queen, Kris couldn't hold up against Adam's voice, not that Kris is a bad singer, he has his niche, just more of the same old same old teeny bopper junk. Wonder how close the count was.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Best 2 hours of TV in a long time.

I am totally pissed Adam didn't win. I like Kris but he is common as hell. He got out sang by Keith Urban and every person he sang with this season. Adam KILLED IT KILLED IT KILLED IT. So wrong!!!!!! Its criminal!!! Its like smacking every mark, lining the blinds, and getting beat by a dog that handled on every mark.

SM


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

That was one hell of a show. I'm glad Chris won. Adam will have no problem getting the deal he wants. By the way, move over Paula, Cara D. is my new fav. Talk about a wardrobe malfunction!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah!!!!!! For Chris!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Obviously a popularity contest and not a talent contest. Even the winner said the other guy was better. This was about as right as a typical Grammy Award.

The real winner is the Fox network.


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

huntingfool said:


> I hope Chris wins. At first I thought Adam was pretty good but now it has gotten to the point were everything he sings sounds the same with they stupid scream he does. If he would leave that out of his performance then I might be able to listen to him a little more. I just hope he does not win.


Agreed, and very happy Chris won, I still think it should have been Danny. There will be a lot of mascara running tonight ...Adams.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll have to disagree about Kris not deserving to win. Makes me proud to be American. Sorry just couldn't get the Ring of Fire song out of my head. I thought Kris was going to win because he got all of Danny's Votes. Shayne you are right, Adam did do better with the queen song. 2-dog Kris always thought that everyone was better than him. He was just a home town country boy. 

The best part of the show was when Kara got up on stage with bikini girl. I just about fell in floor when she torn open her dress. That was priceless.

Man what are we going to talk about now, I've got to get Rain mad at me again sometime in the future.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Adam got screwed by unlimited texting. The cutie pie teens just had to have Chris. You could tell that was going to happen by the reaction they had to him when they went to their home towns. Chris was the teen idol.

Adam will ultimately have a great career, but as I told my wife, I don't think I could listen to a whole album of Adams high pitched screaming.

Danny Gokey still has my vote. He has an unmistakable voice that can play in pop or country genres.

Great final show however. (except for Rod Stewart...yuch)


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I've always been a Rod Stewart fan and even saw him in concert last summer. He put on a good show - for his age, but last night I think he had one too many before he came on stage.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Yeah, he could barely get down the stairs, which are pretty darn steep.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

OHHHH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! America still has some moral values!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was in another room watching TV but came out to see Kiss, my god guys, GIVE IT UP, you are too old and getting too big to be trying to get into that getup!!!!!!!!

Anyone wanna guess what Adam's first tour will be called!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kimsmith said:


> I'll have to disagree about Kris not deserving to win. Makes me proud to be American. Sorry just couldn't get the Ring of Fire song out of my head. I thought Kris was going to win because he got all of Danny's Votes. Shayne you are right, Adam did do better with the queen song. 2-dog Kris always thought that everyone was better than him. He was just a home town country boy.
> 
> The best part of the show was when Kara got up on stage with bikini girl. I just about fell in floor when she torn open her dress. That was priceless.
> 
> Man what are we going to talk about now, I've got to get Rain mad at me again sometime in the future.


Hahahahahahahaha, this is dog training/testing season in my country now, no more cabin fever boredom giving me too much time on the computer, but come winter, I'm sure we'll have some more chances to debate if the earth is flat. Have a good one, glad you didn't have to put up with an Idol that gave you the willies, personally, I'm looking forward to having some new traveling music when he comes out with his first CD, though I might have to get one of those little dvd player things so I can watch him too, that was half the fun


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

We spend thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours chasing $3 ribbons and spend 20 weekends a year in crappy motels, just to drive home disappointed most of the time..... That is way weirder (or more weird) than wearing guyliner and fingernail polish. HAHAHAHAHAHA

Adam got screwed and its my wife's fault for voting for Kris so many times. The honeymoon is officially over in the Mehringer house.

SM


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

CanAmMan said:


> OHHHH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! America still has some moral values!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was in another room watching TV but came out to see Kiss, my god guys, GIVE IT UP, you are too old and getting too big to be trying to get into that getup!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone wanna guess what Adam's first tour will be called!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 The " My mom hates me cuz I stole her make-up" tour.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's left to be seen. Danny & Chris are my picks. There won't be that many Emo kids voting compared to the normal crowd.


Fairly close, though it's obvious I didn't spell The Winner's name correctly. Still shoulda been those 2. In the end, atleast the better 1 of the last 2 won.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

K.Bullock said:


> The " My mom hates me cuz I stole her make-up" tour.


That is good but had something else is mind but can't put in down here.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Better based on what Jacob??????? Certainly not singing, stage presence, etc... 

Yall wouldn't argue with Lardy or Farmer about dog work, don't argue with me about Idol! HAHA


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry, I just don't like Adam. It has nothing to do with his sexual orientation. I didn't care for several of his songs. Kris did a much better job throughout with keeping things cool and casual, while staying inside his abilities (Which weren't limited by any stretch.) IMO. I know you'll completely disagree with this but towards the end he was riding the wave of his earlier work and had the social group's support. Can he sing & perform? No question. I just liked Kris more. I think he has more originality that works too. Plus he can play the guitar and piano. 

That was funny about arguing with you as in Mr. Danny's realm. Quality material. Thinking about doing a "Roast" for him. Mr. Danny and I are still no professional vehicle hackers regards.

Jacob AKA "Hollywood"


----------



## SMS (May 26, 2005)

The newspaper said this morning, the first & second place votes were only a million votes apart. Seems like a lot until you figure, it said, 88 million votes were cast.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Deserve it or not Kris won becasue he got the most votes. Better singer? No, better vote getter Yes. You could tell by the parts that Kris sung in the Queen song that Adam was holding back and would have killed it without him. I will still stand by Adam going much farther than Kris, but I will also say up until the last three weeks I thouhg Kris stunk and had no bisunees in the top 10. I was wrong in that and do think that he and Adam were the top two with Danny easily interchangable with Kris, but Danny fell off some in the last two weeks and Kris deserved to be where he was in the top two. I think Kris was stunned that he beat Adam


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a rather simple way of thinking. I was right but the votes say the contrary. I guess living in the bottom 3 & 2 lately had nothing to do with it? Sheesh. Adam was lucky to be on the stage with a chance after bombing song after song down the home stretch.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's a rather simple way of thinking. I was right but the votes say the contrary. I guess living in the bottom 3 & 2 lately had nothing to do with it? Sheesh. Adam was lucky to be on the stage with a chance after bombing song after song down the home stretch.


 
what show were you watching?????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I could ask you the same thing but it's obvious we don't agree on this so I'll digress.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bombed? You are crazy!

SM


----------



## Samg (Apr 11, 2008)

Adam is the lucky one, he doesn't have to record that piece of poop "No Boundaries" song. Bleccchh


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Six months from now ... a year from now ... 2 years from now ... who will be selling records and touring with a top rock group? Adam. Or Adam could go into Broadway. He will be the $tar that goes far. 

Kris Allen is a musician (dime a dozen), handsome, and appears to be squeaky clean. He will easily be replaced in the hearts of the pre-teen and teen girls by another dime a dozen handsome young man who can play the piano and guitar. Kris won Idol, but he won't go as far as Adam. His voice is not memorable and that is what sells records. 

My 2-cents. 

Helen


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

They are both common at best.


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

America got it right for a change. We haven't been getting a whole lot right lately. The CHRISTian man won and the perverted one was in the competition longer than he should have been, meaning when the expose first came out America should have voted him off then rather than being so politically correct.Would have been a better showing of how this country should react to that kind of behaviour. You want your kids idolizing the perversion or the decency?? If you are tolerant of it you are agreeing with it. 
Adam is a teriffic entertainer no doubt and he will do well. But then of course many thought Rue Paul was talented too. What did he do for society tho? I realize this was a talent show but somehow I believe there is more to it than just talent or at least there should be. The name of the show is AMERICAN IDOL and I'm glad that the AMERICAN IDOL is a clean cut Christian man that we can be proud of show the rest of the world we haven't totally lost our moral compass. Thank you.
Doggoneit


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Bombed? You are crazy!
> 
> SM


lol Like I said, I knew you'd totally disagree.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> lol Like I said, I knew you'd totally disagree.


It's alright, Shayne's on crack


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

lol Something about meeting his match when it comes to style and overall coolness. :razz::razz:


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

That was the best television that I have seen in forever! I am an Adam fan from day one...period ...and still am. Performing with Queen...he totally rocked it! I have always been a huge Freddie fan and Adam could step in tomorrow and continue the journey. Kudos to Paula and Kara (Cara...whatever) for stepping up to the plate and putting themselves out there on National TV and making themselves vulverable...it's like talking about running all age field trials and f--king doing it! You go girls!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> That was the best television that I have seen in forever! I am an Adam fan from day one...period ...and still am. Performing with Queen...he totally rocked it! I have always been a huge Freddie fan and Adam could step in tomorrow and continue the journey. Kudos to Paula and Kara (Cara...whatever) for stepping up to the plate and putting themselves out there on National TV and making themselves vulverable...it's like talking about running all age field trials and f--king doing it! You go girls!


EXCELLENT POST BEV!!!

SM


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> Kudos to Paula and Kara (Cara...whatever) for stepping up to the plate and putting themselves out there on National TV and making themselves *vulverable*...


:shock:

Freudian slip?

:lol:


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> That was the best television that I have seen in forever! I am an Adam fan from day one...period ...and still am. Performing with Queen...he totally rocked it! I have always been a huge Freddie fan and Adam could step in tomorrow and continue the journey. ...


Ditto. 

I miss Freddie Mercury to this day--when Adam came out with Queen, I almost couldn't stand it... happy and sad at the same time... _Great_ television.

America went Bleh on American Idol again and voted for Jack Johnson... er, I mean Kris Allen... or was it John Mayer.... Oh, well. Whoever.

Adam will be fine.

Oh--and Hi, Bev.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Shayne, I might be wrong but I think Adam didn't do as good as Kris when it came to the 3 songs they preformed. I couldn't understand a word of the last 2 songs that Adams sing. The first song was good, but the rest wasn't. I was against Adam the whole way because of his lifestyle but I'll have to admit after the Ring of Fire Song he did a better job than the rest until last night.


----------



## FYRE (Jun 15, 2010)

need posts to send pms, figured this topic was worthless and could use it to up my posts


----------

